# SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/27/11



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Source: http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10018666.shtml



> Randy orton kicked off the show. Before he could get going, Christian interrupted. Christian congratulated orton for their match on Sunday. Then he said the match could have gone either way. He issued a challenge, but Sheamus interrupted. And then Mark Henry interrupted the interruption.
> 
> We get some GM action with Teddy Long, who mentioned it was deja vu with the same guys arguing about the world title. Long said Christian will have to earn the title shot by booking a Triple Threat between Henry, Sheamus, and Christian for tonight.
> 
> ...


And from pwtorch:



> (4) Sheamus beat Christian and Mark Henry in a three-way match to become #1 contender to the World Title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yay, Orton buries Christian again...

What is this, fucking Groundhog's Day?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

wel.. atleast christian is still in the picture.. just realized since smackdown is on the west coast this is happening live now..


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Fixed source.

Sorry mods.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Some more spoilers from DotNet.



> Randy orton kicked off the show. Before he could get going, Christian interrupted. Christian congratulated orton for their match on Sunday. Then he said the match could have gone either way. He issued a challenge, but Sheamus interrupted. And then Mark Henry interrupted the interruption.
> 
> We get some GM action with Teddy Long, who mentioned it was deja vu with the same guys arguing about the world title. Long said Christian will have to earn the title shot by booking a Triple Threat between Henry, Sheamus, and Christian for tonight.
> 
> ...


Christian will surely win the 3-way and we'll get another classic at the next PPV.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

rcc said:


> Some more spoilers from .................
> 
> 
> 
> Christian will surely win the 3-way and we'll get another classic at the next PPV.


Already posted.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> 2. Daniel Bryan defeated Cody Rhodes. Bryan won the match with the LeBell Lock.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Awesome. Cody deserves to be buried.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

What cody loses to Bryan?? R u fucking kidding?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

"Daniel Bryan interrupted and received a bigger pop than Sin Cara did."

LOL.

Hopefully him and Cody feud. I think they could put on some great matches.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

yay cody lost to Daniel Bryan


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Do they continue to have Sheamus & Henry interrupt the Orton/Christian storyline to keep them relevant? Unless they are going to eventually put them in a title match, this whole interrupting mess needs to cease. Sickening...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DB beat cody? what? I mean I'm a fan of him and everything, but that doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Best Case scenario:

Christian wins

Worst case scenario:

Mark Henry wins

Most likely scenario:

Fuck if I know

I just don't want Christian/Orton to end yet. They can still get major mileage out of this program.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who cares if it makes sense? The important thing is that Rhodes is finally starting to look bad again like he should've all along.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Updated. Rhodes "berried" DB after the match.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

not really he destroyed daniel after the match and gave him the crossroads on the floor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Feud starter, possibly. Rhodes still looked bad getting punked out by a guy who hasn't won in months.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

What do you people want? you say Cody and Daniel Bryan need to be pushed and used well guess what they are now feuding with each other. Everyone should super pumped for this.


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

Carcass said:


> "Daniel Bryan interrupted and received a bigger pop than Sin Cara did."
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Hopefully him and Cody feud. I think they could put on some great matches.





Wsupden said:


> DB beat cody? what? I mean I'm a fan of him and everything, but that doesn't make any sense at all.


Reason for big pop because they are in his hometown and i think thats why he won also... Bryan's 
2nd win in a row...


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Is anyone else getting tired of the Cody Rhodes bag routine? It's the same thing EVERY WEEK!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

OML said:


> What cody loses to Bryan?? R u fucking kidding?


nope just fucking horrible booking that bryan has been getting in the past few months probably gonna plan to put the intercontential title on him thanks to jackson interrupting cotinuing their feud making a feud with riley and daniel bryan where riley would win the intercontential championship


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL at the No.1 contenders, mark henry? Really? and people say Smackdown is better nowadays

Cody should learn a new dialogue,


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

A rhodes vs bryan feud could be wonderful.

Bryan could bring out the i worked my ass off for 10 years to get here, and cody was handed everything because of his family's last name.

This if continued, could be a good feud with AMAZING matches.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Funny how Teddy Long didn't ask the fans who the #1 contender should be this time


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

really intrigued with a cody/bryan feud ... they can both put up great matches


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I honestly rather see them save Orton Vs. Christian III for Summerslam.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> Is anyone else getting tired of the Cody Rhodes bag routine? It's the same thing EVERY WEEK!


I agree. Next week they should have Cody come out to put paper bags on the entire male roster, but instead fall to the mat and break down and cry instead.


----------



## KOWPeePs (May 23, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Funny how Teddy Long didn't ask the fans who the #1 contender should be this time


Exactly


----------



## KOWPeePs (May 23, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> A rhodes vs bryan feud could be wonderful.
> 
> Bryan could bring out the i worked my ass off for 10 years to get here, and cody was handed everything because of his family's last name.
> 
> This if continued, could be a good feud with AMAZING matches.


It would, but we all know wwe could give a rats ass about the mid card division


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Where are the full spoilers at?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

rcc said:


> I agree. Next week they should have Cody come out to put paper bags on the entire male roster, but instead fall to the mat and break down and cry instead.


Cody's knocked up Kharma!


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Funny how Teddy Long didn't ask the fans who the #1 contender should be this time


Haha, exactly. 

I bet something happens and it ends up being a 4-way a Capitol Punishment since in reality, it's Fatal-4-Way's PPV slot (although I'd love if they started changing names every month like IYH's did).


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

wait bryan got a bigger pop than sin cara?


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

krai999 said:


> wait bryan got a bigger pop than sin cara?


Smackdown is in Washington... Bryan's hometown!!!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Updated. Hooray!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> Is anyone else getting tired of the Cody Rhodes bag routine? It's the same thing EVERY WEEK!


iam!, its getting more boring and boring week after week, i think i might just start fast forwarding those segments from now on :/


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Where are the full spoilers at?


Just started at 11, probably. It's West Coast.


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> Where are the full spoilers at?


Smackdown taping Westcoast... Ongoing Spoilers.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Kane vs Khali......sounds like a wrestling classic, please don't subject my eyes to that


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Kane Vs. Khali


Oh god....


----------



## KOWPeePs (May 23, 2011)

Kill me now


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

kane vs khali yayy


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

> Kane vs. Great Khali is up next.


Who booked this shit?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

who else is loving the look of this smackdown?


----------



## KOWPeePs (May 23, 2011)

I REALLY hope we at least get a 4 way and not Henry Vs Orton. Henry is pretty shitty and Orton needs the right guy to have a very good-great match.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Everything looked great until Kane Vs. Khali showed up.

Then im sure we are gonna get a horrible Divas match followed by a lackluster Corre segment.

The ME is the only thing left I could care about.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

KOWPeePs said:


> I REALLY hope we at least get a 4 way and not Henry Vs Orton. Henry is pretty shitty and Orton needs the right guy to have a very good-great match.


Yup. 4 Way is the right way to go.

Mark Hreny/Orton - Who wants to fucking see?
Sheamus/Orton - We just saw a long summer program between the two. Pass.
Christian/Orton - save Christian/Orton III for another PPV

Make it a 4 way


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Updated!


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

update it please


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

The whole Booker T/Cole segment sounds stupid. Do they realize they used the Altoids joke on Raw?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Agree

Capitol Punishment and Money In The Bank are low class PPVs. Have the shit for that.

Lets face it, what possible could they do for a Summerslam ME from SmackDown?? There is absolutly nothing other then Orton Vs. Christian.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

main event will DQ
then holla holla playa we will have a fatal four way
audience will cheer as if kelly kelly stripped nude and the rock promised to come to their homes to entertain them


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Heel turn for Khali?


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

poor ranjin


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

JasonLives said:


> Agree
> 
> Capitol Punishment and Money In The Bank are low class PPVs. Have the shit for that.
> 
> Lets face it, what possible could they do for a Summerslam ME from SmackDown?? There is absolutly nothing other then Orton Vs. Christian.


They could build up Barrett for the spot or push Cody up there. I'd be surprised if it was Orton/Christian one on one unless they turn Christian heel and decide to give him the big push.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Cody VS Orton would be really good


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> main event will DQ


guess what wise ass, you think you know everything but a triple threat match cant end in a DQ


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Updated again!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Richard™ said:


> Smackdown is in Washington... Bryan's hometown!!!


ohhhhh i see


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

> Backstage with Sheamus. He spoke about how he achieved in a few months *what took Henry* and Christian their whole lives to accomplish.


wait what? henry never become champion wtf?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

OML said:


> guess what wise ass, you think you know everything but a triple threat match cant end in a DQ


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

AJ! Hooray!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Updated.

OMG

Kaitlyn and AJ with Natalya???

Just a sec while I grab my bottle of lotion. I'll be right back.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sheamus is go to win the 3 way match then get a world title shot at Capitol Punishment.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Kaitlyn.. Yes


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

So Cody cuts ANOTHER promo about how ugly the audience is? The Corre interrupts a match and gets fended off by the face?

Good God can we find some creativity WWE CREATIVE. It's the same thing over and over and over. No matter how much I like Cody, it's the same ol' shtick. Stick him in a fucking feud already and get the ball rolling. Why is he just working random matches? He's doing NOTHING. And for Christ's sake if you're going to do the whole "stable interferes when their guy is losing" can we get another result other than "face fends off stable and stable retreats" or "stable beats down face, dragging the segment on WAY too long"? I'm better off watching re-runs of past week's show.

BUT, AJ debuted and I'll watch JUST for that.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

5. Alicia Fox and Tamina defeated A.J. and Kaitlyn (w/Natalya). The Slam of the Week featured Kharma crying on Raw. Ugh. Natalya came out with A.J. and Kaitly, and entered to her music. Alicia pinned Kaitlyn after an axe kick. No Kharma. Boo!!!


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

> 5. Alicia Fox and Tamina defeated *A.J. and Kaitlyn* (w/Natalya).












I mean OMG YAY!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AJ lee?! Sweet!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Br-utal.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

For a minute there, I read the spoilers as Alicia getting revenge on Tough Enough AJ for injuring her sister. Probably would've made more sense tbh.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Is Layla actually hurt or just taking time off?


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Heh, Kaitlyn winning NXT is officially meaningless now if the #3 finisher comes in at the same time and at the same level as her. I know, NXT's worthlessness isn't breaking news, but still.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

SM28 said:


> Heh, Kaitlyn winning NXT is officially meaningless now if the #3 finisher comes in at the same time and at the same level as her. I know, NXT's worthlessness isn't breaking news, but still.


Yeah, just ask the winner of Season 4. Jimmy whatshisface.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Yeah, just ask the winner of Season 4. Jimmy whatshisface.


He actually still has a tag team title shot with Truth up his sleave! :lmao
Wonder if they'll conveniently forget about it?


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

who won? christian? sheamus?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Christian Miztake said:


> He actually still has a tag team title shot with Truth up his sleave! :lmao
> Wonder if they'll conveniently forget about it?


We laugh, but he actually beat Teddy in the dark match. Poor Teddy.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Speaking of Ted, he's already been dropped as Cody's lackey? That was quick.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I won't lie. It'll suck if Christian lost the match.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Yeah, just ask the winner of Season 4. Jimmy whatshisface.


Curtis competed in the pre-show Battle Royal at WrestleMania XXVII, which was won by the Great Khali. Johnny Curtis was seen at Edges farwell speech on the April 15 edition of SmackDown. He was at the 2011 Draft and he was a LumberJack at Extreme Rules during Big Show's and Kane's match against the Corre.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

rcc said:


> Speaking of Ted, he's already been dropped as Cody's lackey? That was quick.


Lol, looks like the writers forgot already. I guess we'll have to chalk it up to a case of total amnesia.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

shemus won which good then build back up to summerslam for christian


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Mister Hands said:


> Yeah, just ask the winner of Season 4. Jimmy whatshisface.


LITTLE JIMMY! See, R-Truth remembers!


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Sheamus/Orton fued again... WWE can't find anyone else new to stick into the ME scene?

There goes Smackdown ratings even lower.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> who won? christian? sheamus?


sheamus won


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

sheamus won the number one contendor match


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

sheamus has terrible chemistry with orton. lol

there goes the streak of good matches on ppvs.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Another Sheamus and Orton feud for the 3rd time. fpalm


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

looks like a good show



> sheamus has terrible chemistry with orton. lol


lol no he doesn't


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

well, the Christian main event run was a slice while it lasted.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Christian is officially out of ME scene :lmao


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Christian and Barrett would both make much better opponents for Orton, but whatever push Sheamus back into the mainevent, I hope Orton only takes one PPV to squash him


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

back to midcard christian, at least he got what he deserved, w/e, thats all i ever wanted and most wanted too. o well


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lol no he doesn't


yes he does and their match is going to look like absolute shit after the last 3 awesome smackdown mainevents for PPV


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Goodbye Smackdown... your run was nice while it lasted. We'll try to remember you fondly after this horrid implosion before your death.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> looks like a good show
> 
> 
> 
> lol no he doesn't


yes. watch the rumble and summerslam matches. snoozefests.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, well, I won't be watching this championship match. This could possible be a bad match or the worst match on the card.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Orton/Sheamus should be at the very least decent. And I wouldn't discount the notion that Christian will yet be involved.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

It's True said:


> yes he does and their match is going to look like absolute shit after the last 3 awesome smackdown mainevents for PPV


Their Summerslam and HIAC matches were both very good.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

christian will face mark henry now :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm reaching here, but hopefully Sheamus gets greedy and wants the match next week. He loses, then Teddy makes the 4 way for the PPV. They really should do this 4 way but oh well.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sheamus doesn't have bad matches and recently had a good match with kofi kingston, so there's no shot him/orton is gonna suck or be anywhere near bad. but ppl on here will complain about it no matter what b/c christian isn't in it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao :lmao at some of the comments in this thread.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

JCIG is right, Christian might have a feud on Mark Henry, still decent. 
I will watch the Henry Christian fight than Orton and Sheamus fighting again. fpalm


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

nothing never going to be good enough for some IWC members looks like a pretty good show


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Henry/Christian will still probably be the best match on the show cause of Christian.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

The WWE is really at a true low point now. 

Cena/R Truth may be fresh and cool.. but what is the point? We all know R Truth has no chance of winning shit.

The only thing left was Christian in the ME scene and his fued with Orton and now that's done too. 

Not much to look forward in WWE right now at all besides perhaps Alex Riley/Miz. Even with that I have no faith with how WWE uses or pushes Riley considering they are really not pushing anyone new the correct way nowadays.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Their Summerslam and HIAC matches were both very good.


I disagree, maybe your standards are a bit lower than mine, hence why you're content to have Sheamus in the mainevent picture


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Was fun while it lasted. At least it isn't Mark Henry.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

guys dont over react, christian will probably snap and still be involved


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

It's True said:


> I disagree, maybe your standards are a bit lower than mine, hence why you're content to have Sheamus in the mainevent picture


your avatar is brian kendrick. you have no room to talk about someone elses standards lmao


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

sheamus vs orton omg talk about your capital punishment


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> your avatar is brian kendrick. you have no room to talk about someone elses standards lmao


He has charisma, is very versatile, and is a very good in-ring worker. Oh and on top of that he doesn't look like a clown


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

3 more Smackdown shows until the PPV where anything can happen in the World Tilte match,like Christian somehow getting involved someway but yet some of you act like this is Christian's last push ever.Just let it play out until the PPV and see what happens.Jeez.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

I can't imagine how horrible the next ppv will be including the buyrate. This could be the worst year for WWE ppv business minus Wrestlemania.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Come on now.

What are you expecting?? Orton Vs. Christian for 5-6 times in a row?? Because that whats gonna happen if Christian finally beats Orton, yet ANOTHER match between the two. And then another. They might be great but ffs. They have to change it up sometimes.

This is the absolute best choice. 
Let Christian face Mark Henry instead, have him win and keep him strong.

Orton Vs. Christian will ME a PPV for the title again. Im sure of it.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

It's True said:


> He has charisma, is very versatile, and is a very good in-ring worker. Oh and on top of that he doesn't look like a clown


he sucks


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

What the hell? Cody lost clean in a random match? No sign of Ted? Didn't they just re-unite?
Heck, WWE.com even hyped up Ted's win against Baretta and his partnership with Cody last week.

http://vids.wwe.com/12069/smackdown-slam-of-the-week-may-2

Worst follow-up ever. fpalm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Poor pitiful Christian marks. He had his 2 day reign, wake up and realise that it was a sympathy paper reign, and he'll never be champion or in the title picture again. Career midcarder.

Edit - woohoo, AJ! And, nobody gives a fuck about DiBiase. How he hasn't been cut yet is beyond me


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow they made Christian look like a complete weakling.
First losing the title after 5 days,then losing the re-match clause and now this.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> he sucks


thankyou for your opinion, it has been very insightful


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Orton/Sheamus is gonna be the shits like it had been the 20 other times we have seen it.

at least Orton/Henry would have been fresher


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

It really is sad what is going on in WWE right now. They have a roster full of awesome guys who they are just not using. 

It really does seem like they are afraid to try and push anyone to the level of Orton and Cena.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally, Sheamus back in the title picture,.
Now I will start watching Smackdown again.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Seems like a pretty good show from what i've read

I want to see how they book Sheamus vs Orton this time

They made Sheamus look really weak the last time. 

Although, they had some really nice matches. Especially the Summerslam one

I hope this time it's a lil more even. I expect Orton to go over tho


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd like to hear what actually happened in the main event before jumping to conclusions. I'm assuming they booked it that way to continue the downward spiral of Christian so that he finally snaps. I really doubt they'd suddenly put on another prolonged Sheamus/Orton feud. 

Sheamus' character is essentially that of a dumbass. He'll probably squander his title shot next week and they'll book a 4-way for the PPV instead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, Sheamus vs Orton. SmackDown's main event scene is pitiful. Garbage vs garbage. No matter who wins, the fans lose, and the WWE loses ratings. 

Not surprised Christian lost. Anybody who thought he was getting another world title reign is an idiot.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

DarthSimian said:


> Finally, Sheamus back in the title picture,.
> Now I will start watching Smackdown again.


Finally? He has been on the roster less than 2 years and has 2 WWE title reigns. Shut the fuck up


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

This is how the ME ended



> 6. Sheamus defeated Christian and Mark Henry in a Triple Threat match to become No. 1 contender to the World Hvt. Championship.
> The heels start off double teaming Christian, who eventually got them split off. Just as they are getting the advantage, out came Orton, who sat near the commentary team.
> 
> Henry shoved Orton, who RKO'd Henry. Christian got a near fall on sheamus. Christian argued with the ref and walked into a Brough Kick. Sheamus pinned Christian, and is the new number one contender.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> Come on now.
> 
> What are you expecting?? Orton Vs. Christian for 5-6 times in a row?? Because that whats gonna happen if Christian finally beats Orton, yet ANOTHER match between the two. And then another. They might be great but ffs. They have to change it up sometimes.
> 
> ...


Honestly after their match at OTL, I wouldn't mind siting through another match between the two again and it'll be third one, second if you count ppv matches, so it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

It's True said:


> Christian and Barrett would both make much better opponents for Orton, but whatever push Sheamus back into the mainevent, I hope Orton only takes one PPV to squash him


LMAO and WOW

Barrett had the worst ppv matches last year with Orton. Both matches sucked sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.

Sheamus and Orton at least have decent chemistry.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Didn't Christian just pin this red headed fuck last week.. clean?

Reading how it happened, they totally just teased the 4 way match that should go on. Hopefully Holdonasecondplaya changes the macth next week. Or maybe they save the 4 way for the PPV after next, and then go back to Christian/Orton?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Orton/Sheamus will be fine but they've done it so many times. I would've preferred a four way or even Orton/Henry.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

> 6. Sheamus defeated Christian and Mark Henry in a Triple Threat match to become No. 1 contender to the World Hvt. Championship. The heels start off double teaming Christian, who eventually got them split off. Just as they are getting the advantage, out came Orton, who sat near the commentary team.
> 
> Henry shoved Orton, who RKO'd Henry. Christian got a near fall on sheamus. Christian argued with the ref and walked into a Brough Kick. Sheamus pinned Christian, and is the new number one contender. I believe thats where the show ends, because the commentators exited.


From pro wrestling.net

Won't let me post the link for some reason


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

It's True said:


> I disagree, maybe your standards are a bit lower than mine, hence why you're content to have Sheamus in the mainevent picture


Lol, no one can have lower standards than liking Barrett vs Orton from last year. Barrett vs Orton had TERRIBLE chemisty. Those two matches are the reason most ppl on the irc say Barrett and Orton suck in the ring. They were that bad.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

rcc said:


> I'd like to hear what actually happened in the main event before jumping to conclusions. I'm assuming they booked it that way to continue the downward spiral of Christian so that he finally snaps. I really doubt they'd suddenly put on another prolonged Sheamus/Orton feud.
> 
> Sheamus' character is essentially that of a dumbass. He'll probably squander his title shot next week and they'll book a 4-way for the PPV instead.


- He loses the title after holding it for 5 days
- He fails to regain the title in the rematch
- He fails to become the #1 contender and get another shot at the World Title.

In the span of a month he's gone from being the World Champion to not even being in the title picture, the storyline is progressing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus in the title scene? ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME. Finally a proper main eventer in the Main Event scene.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

yoseftigger said:


> LMAO and WOW
> 
> Barrett had the worst ppv matches last year with Orton. Both matches sucked sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.
> 
> Sheamus and Orton at least have decent chemistry.


Yes Barrett is no ring general, but he makes up for it in other areas. Outside of inring work he is superior to Sheamus in every field. He is the man who WWE should be pushing as their next big heel, not some lobster head


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Beautiful People did the paper bag thing better anyway... 

As for Christian losing yet again. Of course he did. I don't know why that would surprise anyone.*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

If Christian isnt in the Summerslam ME, considering how shitty the ME scene on SmackDown is, then I will lose all hope.

But him missing a ME that are barely B-PPVs, I dont see the big deal.

Capitol Punishment and Money In The Bank, doesnt scream stellar PPVs.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sheamus in the title scene? ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME. Finally a proper main eventer in the Main Event scene.


so according to this logic if the WWE told you the world was cube shaped you would believe it


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao

Christian marks.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Sheamus finally in ME after being jobber for the longest time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's True said:


> so according to this logic if the WWE told you the world was cube shaped you would believe it


Nope, by this logic, I am a Sheamus mark, and am glad he won the triple threat match, this feud was initially set in stone the moment they were both drafted.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nope, by this logic, I am a Sheamus mark, and am glad he won the triple threat match, this feud was initially set in stone the moment they were both drafted.


Well since you're a Sheamus mark I do expect you to be a little bit slow. What I was referring to was despite WWE pushing Sheamus as a maineventer, his talent doesn't warrant his spot, much like it was with Swagger and Ziggler (no matter how briefly he held it, he nevered deserved a WHC reign). Get it?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't mind Sheamus, but hey, it would be MUCH better to make another month worth of face vs. face promos and matches. Especially when we haven't already seen it enough already in the last couple of months.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like a pretty good show, quite a few complaints but it looks fresh. They're moving onto new feuds with Cody / Bryan, Sheamus / Orton and Sin Cara's segment with Chavo should now be finished which frees him up for a new feud. I'm looking forward to seeing this episode.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The reason why I have hope for Christian is simple, he is the only other face in the top with Orton.

Who is next? Sin Cara? Daniel Bryan? Zeke? Yeah no.

I just think they throw Sheamus a title shot because they dont wanna do 5 matches in a row with Orton Vs. Christian. Which is understandable. Even I think its total overkill.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm keen to see Bryan/Cody.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's True said:


> Well since you're a Sheamus mark I do expect you to be a little bit slow. What I was referring to was despite WWE pushing Sheamus as a maineventer, his talent doesn't warrant his spot, much like it was with Swagger and Ziggler (no matter how briefly he held it, he nevered deserved a WHC reign). Get it?


A bit slow? Sheamus is the best Heel SD has at the moment he is superior to anyone in all fields of the game, for the man who took out triple H and went over john cena, he twice should have been booked in the main event scene proper a long time ago. But he was booked out of the main event scene so that we could see a wasted Nexus storyline, and some pretty insanely boring matches by wade barrett and orton. If you like boring matches and wasted story lines thats cool with me but I know Sheamus can put on an intense feud with Randy if booked properly this time.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^^same Evolution


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> The reason why I have hope for Christian is simple, he is the only other face in the top with Orton.
> 
> Who is next? Sin Cara? Daniel Bryan? Zeke? Yeah no.
> 
> I just think they throw Sheamus a title shot because they dont wanna do 5 matches in a row with Orton Vs. Christian. Which is understandable. Even I think its total overkill.


I'd love for an school rivalry like that though. Flair and Steamboat had plenty of matches in a row. Hell, counting house shows guys like Savage/Warrior and HBK/Taker had classic match after classic match night after night. I think if they had booked it right, Christain/Orton could have been a classic series of matches that raised both guys to a new level. Instead we get a match that very few will care about and may lose even more viewers for Smackdown.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> A bit slow? Sheamus is the best Heel SD has at the moment he is superior to anyone in all fields of the game, for the man who took out triple H and went over john cena, he twice should have been booked in the main event scene proper a long time ago. But he was booked out of the main event scene so that we could see a wasted Nexus storyline, and some pretty insanely boring matches by wade barrett and orton. If you like boring matches and wasted story lines thats cool with me but I know Sheamus can put on an intense feud with Randy if booked properly this time.


Barrett has better mic skills than Sheamus. Barrett has more charisma than Sheamus. Barrett has a better look than Sheamus. Barrett has far greater presence than Sheamus. Sheamus, the best heel on Smackdown? I think not. Barrett carried a group of rookies through one of the biggest angles in 21st Century WWE last year. If you want to talk about someone's poor booking it's Wade's, the guy needs to be given the ball to run with because Sheamus won't get very far with it at all.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sheamus > barrett it's not even close



It's True said:


> Well since you're a Sheamus mark I do expect you to be a little bit slow. What I was referring to was despite WWE pushing Sheamus as a maineventer, his talent doesn't warrant his spot, much like it was with Swagger and Ziggler (no matter how briefly he held it, he nevered deserved a WHC reign). Get it?


jeez you're clueless



> I'm keen to see Bryan/Cody.


hopefully they continue to fued and get put on the ppv


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> sheamus > barrett it's not even close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you can justify anyone of your statements I would say it is you that is clueless mate. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, at least I make an effort to explain the rationale behind mine.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

YAY! Happy to see Sheamus back in the main event.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> jeez you're clueless


I am noticing that too. I am a Wade mark as well, Wade only has better mic skills then Sheamus and thats just about it.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm all for Sheamus being #1 contender, although I would like to see Christian get another run at the belt again later this summer.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The Fella is back in the main-event picture? Drinks all around! 8*D


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> sheamus > barrett it's not even close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sheamus > barrett it's not even close.......:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Evolution said:


> :lmao
> 
> Christian marks.


They kill me. :lmao

I used to find their constant "Christian deserves more!" conversations annoying but now I just laugh. I don't think there is a more depressing group of marks than Christian's.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

As far as ring work goes Sheamus dominates Barrett.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Enjoy your Capitol Punishment * and ** star matches!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> As far as ring work goes Sheamus dominates Barrett.


I agree Sheamus is better at in ring work, but Barrett more than compensates for this with his superior look, better mic skill and charisma and he absolutely kills Sheamus in presence.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Orton/Sheamus again ... wow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> As far as ring work goes Sheamus dominates Barrett.


Sheamus doesn't "dominate" anybody in ring, he sucks.

LOL at anybody who wants Sheamus in the main event over Barrett. You people deserve the shitty product you're getting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shock said:


> Orton/Sheamus again ... wow.


Did we really even have that much of Orton and Sheamus? SS RR HIAC, and they all seemed to have pretty significant gaps in between them.

@ Urdnot Wrex coming from a who wants 100 percent Entertainment and 0 percent wrestling... You deserve the wasted Nexus story line you got last year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good to see Bryan getting a good reaction. Looks like your average SD but I'll watch if I'm bored.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

Orton vs. Sheamus again? Fail.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Sheamus doesn't "dominate" anybody in ring, he sucks.
> 
> LOL at anybody who wants Sheamus in the main event over Barrett. You people deserve the shitty product you're getting.


Barret had his chance vs Cena, he failed, Maybe another guy to work with migh help, but lets face it he doesnt have anything going on right now, his wrestling sucks, i kjnow u dont care, but his promos have been worthless, any one can see that


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Bryan in the mix is always good to hear...seeing Kaitlyn is always good but Orton/Sheamus is always horrible.

As for Barrett? As long as he gets MITB, I'm good. Sheamus is a fucking complete jobber. He was on a losing streak and getting punked by nobodies until the Bryan title change.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont see why people are complaining about Sheamus/Orton.

What other options are there right now??

Christian Vs. Orton AGAIN?

Orton Vs. Henry?

Orton Vs. Rhodes??

Barrett has the IC Title and is busy. 

Sheamus is the only option right now.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

I kinda like Sheamus, but I agree that Barrett is superior to him in everything except in ring. I just want Zeke to take the IC title already so Barrett can finally get back into the main event scene, which Smackdown desperately needs. Glad that Daniel Bryan is finally looking like he'll actually have a fued, maybe eventually move into IC title picture.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

-Halo- said:


> Barret had his chance vs Cena, he failed, Maybe another guy to work with migh help, but lets face it he doesnt have anything going on right now, his wrestling sucks, i kjnow u dont care, but his promos have been worthless, any one can see that


Barret was HOT in the Nexus angle last year. WWE and Cena buried him. The same way Sheamus got buried last year.

And I wouldn't mind Sheamus in the ME if not for the simple fact that Orton and Christian are clicking in the ring and producing matches that can compliment a good story, they should have built that up more instead of diluting at best if it does continue in some form. That is the problem with the WWE today. They don't build long, hot fueds like they used to. You used to have months and months of build up and possibly a year or more worth of fantastic matches and heat between two men. Now, the closest we got was a Nexus angle that was quicly buried and Miz/Cena which was more about Cena/Rock... so entertaining... wooooo.

That last bit was sarcasm. It has hardly been entertaining.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Sheamus doesn't "dominate" anybody in ring, he sucks.
> 
> LOL at anybody who wants Sheamus in the main event over Barrett. You people deserve the shitty product you're getting.


Sheamus does not suck and he does dominate Barrett in the ring. It's not like Barrett/Orton would be fresh anyway. We saw that last year and it was shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

-Halo- said:


> Barret had his chance vs Cena, he failed, Maybe another guy to work with migh help, but lets face it he doesnt have anything going on right now, his wrestling sucks, i kjnow u dont care, but his promos have been worthless, any one can see that


Carrying the biggest angle in a decade at the beginning of your career and drawing money and ratings with it, and getting the biggest heat in the company means you're failing? Who do you think you are, Vince McMahon? I'm struggling to think of somebody else who could possibly be so blind to the facts of his original push.

If wrestling ability meant anything, Christian would've been world champion longer than 2 days and Bryan wouldn't be a jobber, and Miz wouldn't have main evented WrestleMania, but that's hardly the case, now is it? Wrestling means nothing. I keep telling you people that, it gets proven over and over and over and people still aren't listening. As far as having bad promos, you should just go bury your head in the sand for that comment.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Sheamus doesn't "dominate" anybody in ring, he sucks.
> 
> LOL at anybody who wants Sheamus in the main event over Barrett. You people deserve the shitty product you're getting.


Here! Me! Hi!

Barrett had his chances to win me over, but he failed. Partly due to booking, partly because he didn't get it done in the ring. He has charisma and mic skills, but he is not the only one on the roster with these attributes.

Sheamus on the other hand may talk a bit worse than Barrett, but got immense presence and manages it to make me endure a match full-length which is rare for me at the moment. He is a modern day-HHH and I'm glad that he is back where he belongs: in the ME.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> Finally? He has been on the roster less than 2 years and has 2 WWE title reigns. Shut the fuck up


And both have been quite entertaining. If this ends up being the third, it will make me come back as a regular Smackdown watcher.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Gin said:


> Here! Me! Hi!
> 
> Barrett had his chances to win me over, but he failed. Partly due to booking, partly because he didn't get it done in the ring. He has charisma and mic skills, but he is not the only one on the roster with these attributes.
> 
> Sheamus on the other hand may talk a bit worse than Barrett, but got* immense presence* and manages it to make me endure a match full-length which is rare for me at the moment. He is a* modern day-HHH *and I'm glad that he is back where he* belongs in the ME*.


The bolded parts sounds like you're talking about Barrett not Sheamus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gin said:


> Here! Me! Hi!
> 
> Barrett had his chances to win me over, but he failed. Partly due to booking, partly because he didn't get it done in the ring. He has charisma and mic skills, but he is not the only one on the roster with these attributes.


And Sheamus isn't the only one on the roster with whatever attributes you think he has. There, I just nullified the entire argument you brought up with 1 sentence. Why do I care if YOU aren't impressed with Barrett? Raw under Barrett drew higher ratings, higher merchandise numbers, higher product interest, higher overness, higher everything. Sheamus FAILED to get over in his ridiculous overpushes and he fought the same guys Barrett did. 



> Sheamus on the other hand may talk a bit worse than Barrett, but got immense presence and manages it to make me endure a match full-length which is rare for me at the moment. He is a modern day-HHH and I'm glad that he is back where he belongs: in the ME.


A BIT worse? He talks like a clown, he can't be taken seriously. I don't know what this presence you're seeing is unless you've actually confused Sheamus for Barrett. Modern day Triple H...alright I'll give you that. He's certainly as much of a chore to watch as Triple H has been for all of his post 2001 career.

As far as Sheamus being in the ME, yeah, he's in the main event of ECW version 2. Isn't THAT an accomplishment? They've only got 1 star on the fucking brand, and a farce of a top star at that, of course he's in the main event. Hope you enjoy seeing him get buried by Randy Orton.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> The bolded parts sounds like you're talking about Barrett not Sheamus


Presence : Sheamus >> Barrett
Wrestling: Sheamus >> Barrett
Talking: Barett just a little better than Sheamus
Charisma: Sheamus > Barrett

Simple as that, as to why Sheamus is being pushed and why Barrett is not..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And now I'm starting to hate Sheamus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DarthSimian said:


> Presence : Sheamus >> Barrett


fpalm


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Look at this way, Orton IS NOT losing the title and I would much rather see Barrett get rebuilt while Sheamus gets fed to Orton. At least the matches with Orton and Sheamus have a chance to be good. Barrett and Orton had some terrible matches.

I have a sinking feeling it's going to end up being Orton vs Khali at Summerslam. Between his heel turn and WWE opening an office in India, I could see this happening.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Enjoy your Capitol Punishment * and ** star matches!


THIS.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ownage™;9758208 said:


> Sheamus does not suck and he does dominate Barrett in the ring. It's not like Barrett/Orton would be fresh anyway. We saw that last year and it was shit.


We also saw Orton/Sheamus and that was even shittier. Those two have NO chemistry whatsoever.



DarthSimian said:


> Presence : Sheamus >> Barrett
> Wrestling: Sheamus >> Barrett
> Talking: Barett just a little better than Sheamus
> Charisma: Sheamus > Barrett
> ...


Nice try, but that's all complete bollocks...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> We also saw Orton/Sheamus and that was even shittier. Those two have NO chemistry whatsoever.


The Orton/Barrett matches were way worse. Orton/Sheamus at HiaC was good, the others were decent.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sheamus is better than Barrett for sure. Watching Barrett wrestle sucks he just doesn't look interesting at all in the ring. Barrett has amazing mic skills for sure and the looks but that's about it. I would rather see Sheamus in the ME than Barrett. Barrett just doesn't look so great if he was alone. I always felt that he gets so much heat cuz he has led factions who beat down ppl.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> We also saw Orton/Sheamus and that was even shittier. Those two have NO chemistry whatsoever.


Oh please, Orton/Sheamus matches were pretty good and entertaining. Their HiaC match was one of the top few matches the whole of last year.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Sheamus is better than Barrett for sure. Watching Barrett wrestle sucks he just doesn't look interesting at all in the ring. Barrett has amazing mic skills for sure and the looks but that's about it. I would rather see Sheamus in the ME than Barrett. Barrett just doesn't look so great if he was alone.* I always felt that he gets so much heat cuz he has led factions who beat down ppl*.


Thats about it. 

I have been saying from the start that Barrett will be nowhere near ME once he is out of Nexus. And, thats exactly how it happened.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Barrett is okay until he steps into the ring. I'd much rather see Sheamus in this feud. But I don't watch Smackdown so it really doesn't matter to me.*


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

DarthSimian said:


> Presence : Sheamus >> Barrett
> Wrestling: Sheamus >> Barrett
> Talking: Barett just a little better than Sheamus
> Charisma: Sheamus > Barrett
> ...


we had this argument a few months ago if you remember and I came to the conclusion that you are biased as fuck and therefore not worth my time. You have proven yourself to be an idiot just by stating that Sheamus has greater presence than Barrett. Barrett carried a group of nobodies with his presence, charisma and mic skills, something Sheamus wouldn't have been capable of


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The excuses to Barrett getting heat, and they are just that...excuses, are irrelevant. The fact is, he got it and Sheamus never has. It's no wonder why Sheamus is a 2 time WWE Champion because Vince McMahon thinks that the only way to get a guy over is to throw the belt onto him, and if they're already over they get shit. CM Punk can attest to that statement.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nexus only did beat downs and was a what, 7 man team? Barrett wasn't the only one drawing in that Nexus angle. Sheamus drew heat feuding with HHH and put on 2 good matches with him. I am not trying to shit on Barrett but if you think that Barrett would have gotten that same amount of heat by himself you are very delusional. Barrett got drafted to SD and was immediately put back into another group, he does have great mic skills and a great look, but his overall status doesn't compare to Sheamus one bit.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> we had this argument a few months ago if you remember and I came to the conclusion that you are biased as fuck and therefore not worth my time. You have proven yourself to be an idiot just by stating that Sheamus has greater presence than Barrett. Barrett carried a group of nobodies with his presence, charisma and mic skills, something Sheamus wouldn't have been capable of


Yes, we had the same argument a few months ago and my key point was "Barrett would be nowhere once he gets out of Nexus". And look how that turned out. I was right from the beginning.

You were wrong months ago and still wrong. Sheamus is way better than Barrett can ever be.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

It's True said:


> The bolded parts sounds like you're talking about Barrett not Sheamus


I'd like to know in what way Barrett and HHH are alike. I'd REALLY like to know.




Urdnot Wrex said:


> And Sheamus isn't the only one on the roster with whatever attributes you think he has. There, I just nullified the entire argument you brought up with 1 sentence. Why do I care if YOU aren't impressed with Barrett? Raw under Barrett drew higher ratings, higher merchandise numbers, higher product interest, higher overness, higher everything. Sheamus FAILED to get over in his ridiculous overpushes and he fought the same guys Barrett did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from the fact that Sheamus has already been the champ on the A-Show not once, but twice, I so don't care about you "nullifying" my arguments. To ME, Sheamus is more entertaining that Barrett. It's quite cute that you defend Barrett so much, but let me tell you: it doesn't change the fact that Sheamus will compete for the World Title and Barrett defends the IC. And we all know what you think about the IC, don't we?


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> The excuses to Barrett getting heat, and they are just that...excuses, are irrelevant.* The fact is, he got it and Sheamus never has.*


Sheamus is usualy in the top 3 heat getters in any live event or house show. Go read any show reports and you will know the actual situation. Living in a delusional world to support your points doesn't make it factual.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I enjoy both of them but I'd give the edge to Sheamus because I enjoy his ring work more. Barrett hasn't really had a standout singles match in my eyes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gin said:


> Apart from the fact that Sheamus has already been the champ on the A-Show not once, but twice, I so don't care about you "nullifying" my arguments. To ME, Sheamus is more entertaining that Barrett. It's quite cute that you defend Barrett so much, but let me tell you: it doesn't change the fact that Sheamus will compete for the World Title and Barrett defends the IC. And we all know what you think about the IC, don't we?


Yeah, yeah, laugh it up while you still can. He isn't going his entire career without a world title and Sheamus is only a transitional main eventer like Jericho.



> Sheamus is usualy in the top 3 heat getters in any live event or house show. Go read any show reports and you will know the actual situation. Living in a delusional world to support your points doesn't make it factual.


Oh really? Well then why does he NEVER get heat on television? I wouldn't think it's because tv crowds are just plain smarter than people who go to house shows, but it ISN'T translating, so your statistics mean nothing.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

DarthSimian said:


> Yes, we had the same argument a few months ago and my key point was "Barrett would be nowhere once he gets out of Nexus". And look how that turned out. I was right from the beginning.
> 
> You were wrong months ago and still wrong. Sheamus is way better than Barrett can ever be.


The cream doesn't always rise to the top, especially in WWE, remember that. Rating Sheamus as a superior talent to Barrett because WWE chose to push him more is stupid. It's like what Pyro said. Unfortunately in this day and age the WWE title and WHC are often used to get the people they want over (see Sheamus, Swagger, Ziggler, McCool). That's why people like Jericho and Punk's title reigns are few and far between, because they are talented enough to stay over without a prop. Barrett fits in this category in the aspect that he doesn't need the title to get over, he can get there off his own talents.



Gin said:


> I'd like to know in what way Barrett and HHH are alike. I'd REALLY like to know.


I'd compare Barrett (when booked correctly) to the cerebral assassin HHH. Both have a badass look, commanding presence and are intelligent heels.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Oh really? Well then why does he NEVER get heat on television? I wouldn't think it's because tv crowds are just plain smarter than people who go to house shows, but it ISN'T translating, so your statistics mean nothing.




He does get very good heat in TV. That is why I asked you to stop living in the delusional world.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

It's True said:


> The cream doesn't always rise to the top, especially in WWE, remember that. Rating Sheamus as a superior talent to Barrett because WWE chose to push him more is stupid. It's like what Pyro said. Unfortunately in this day and age the WWE title and WHC are often used to get the people they want over (see Sheamus, Swagger, Ziggler, McCool). That's why people like Jericho and Punk's title reigns are few and far between, because they are talented enough to stay over without a prop. Barrett fits in this category in the aspect that he doesn't need the title to get over, he can get there off his own talents.
> 
> 
> I'd compare Barrett (when booked correctly) to the cerebral assassin HHH. Both have a badass look, commanding presence and are intelligent heels.



Your argument might be correct except for the fact that Sheamus is the cream right now and not Barrett. It is more like WWE chose to push Sheamus because he is a superior talent. The fact is not who WWE want to push but it is that Sheamus has been way more entertaining, wrestles way better and has a better presence than Barrett. 

Barrett has never been able to stay relevant without a group backing him whereas Sheamus has been a favorite of a number of people just by himself and his own skills. It is not about what WWE wants but is more about how Barrett cannot become relevant without a group backing him.


----------



## nathanw89 (Jul 21, 2008)

lolxz


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

DarthSimian said:


> Your argument might be correct except for the fact that Sheamus is the cream right now and not Barrett. It is more like WWE chose to push Sheamus because he is a superior talent. The fact is not who WWE want to push but it is that Sheamus has been way more entertaining, wrestles way better and has a better presence than Barrett.
> 
> Barrett has never been able to stay relevant without a group backing him whereas Sheamus has been a favorite of a number of people just by himself and his own skills. It is not about what WWE wants but is more about how Barrett cannot become relevant without a group backing him.


It's unpossible to hate mayonnaise that has a move called the "Bro kick"! Plus cool accent.


Sheamus>Barett in the ring, but Barett deserves a run at the top at some point, as he's great on the mic (and once again, accent)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DarthSimian said:


> He does get very good heat in TV. That is why I asked you to stop living in the delusional world.


I'll leave my delusional world as long as you promise when I do I won't end up in a third world cesspool like India, how about that?


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Carrying the biggest angle in a decade at the beginning of your career and drawing money and ratings with it, and getting the biggest heat in the company *means you're failing?* Who do you think you are, Vince McMahon? I'm struggling to think of somebody else who could possibly be so blind to the facts of his original push.
> 
> If *wrestling ability meant anything*, Christian would've been world champion longer than 2 days and Bryan wouldn't be a jobber, and Miz wouldn't have main evented WrestleMania, but that's hardly the case, now is it? Wrestling means nothing. I keep telling you people that, it gets proven over and over and over and people still aren't listening. *As far as having bad promos*, you should just go bury your head in the sand for that comment.


1.- He didnt do anything significant after that.

2.- Bret Hart, Benoit, DB, say hello. Besides i just stated a negative on him, not that that is what he needs, but it sure helps, ask the guys in this statement.

3.- Face it, his promos lately are a snore fest.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's True said:


> The cream doesn't always rise to the top, especially in WWE, remember that. Rating Sheamus as a superior talent to Barrett because WWE chose to push him more is stupid. It's like what Pyro said. Unfortunately in this day and age the WWE title and WHC are often used to get the people they want over (see Sheamus, Swagger, Ziggler, McCool). That's why people like Jericho and Punk's title reigns are few and far between, because they are talented enough to stay over without a prop. Barrett fits in this category in the aspect that he doesn't need the title to get over, he can get there off his own talents.


Yes Sheamus has been given an unbelievable push, and so has Barrett. Your opinion is so one sided, I am almost certain the only reason they didn't put the title on Barrett is because he wouldn't be able to properly carry it in any feud, and Sheamus has been out of the title scene for many months now, and has still proven to be entertaining, and put on great matches running around with small fry like Morrison and Santino. Sheamus gets heat on his presence alone by himself. This argument can go on forever and you would only come up with one sided statements not FACTS. I am a Barrett mark as well so I am not gonna bother compare the 2 anymore.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I'll leave my delusional world as long as you promise when I do I won't end up in a third world cesspool like India, how about that?


Still living in the delusional world? :lmao
Let me know when you come out.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/27/11large*



DarthSimian said:


> Your argument might be correct except for the fact that Sheamus is the cream right now and not Barrett. It is more like WWE chose to push Sheamus because he is a superior talent. The fact is not who WWE want to push but it is that Sheamus has been way more entertaining, wrestles way better and has a better presence than Barrett.
> 
> Barrett has never been able to stay relevant without a group backing him whereas Sheamus has been a favorite of a number of people just by himself and his own skills. It is not about what WWE wants but is more about how Barrett cannot become relevant without a group backing him.


No the fact is for some reason (maybe it's because he's Irish) WWE were set on pushing WWE to the top as seen from his TLC win over Cena back in 2009. Remember that shitty reign? Then he got it again at the Fatal 4Way and guess who stole the spotlight from him during his reign as WWE champion? Wade fucking Barret. It can be seen from both of Sheamus' title reigns that he either a) just isn't ready or b) is not mainevent material fullstop. It is yet to be seen how Barrett will fare by himself, right now I belive he is being held back by the Corre. But what is real is that Sheamus either needs the WWE title or a high profile feud (ie. HHH) to remain relevant, who remembers King Sheamus? what a joke haha


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I'll leave my delusional world as long as you promise when I do I won't end up in a third world cesspool like India, how about that?


Now you're just being pathetic, really... this is fucking WRESTLING, why do you have to be such a dickhead? I get it, you like Barrett, he likes Sheamus. You think Barrett is a superior talent, and so do I, yet you don't see me freaking out about it and insulting people. Especially about their countries... I mean WHAT THE FUCK? He didn't choose to be born into India, how can you even throw that at him? I swear sometimes you're like a twelve year old arguing about cookies.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/27/11large*



It's True said:


> No the fact is for some reason (maybe it's because he's Irish) WWE were set on pushing WWE to the top as seen from his TLC win over Cena back in 2009. *Remember that shitty reign?* Then he got it again at the Fatal 4Way and guess who stole the spotlight from him during his reign as WWE champion? Wade fucking Barret. It can be seen from both of Sheamus' title reigns that he either a) just isn't ready or b) is not mainevent material fullstop. It is yet to be seen how Barrett will fare by himself, right now I belive he is being held back by the Corre. But what is real is that Sheamus either needs the WWE title or a high profile feud (ie. HHH) to remain relevant, who remembers King Sheamus? what a joke haha


The only thing I remember was an interesting reign that got me hooked back to RAW and made me an instant fan of Sheamus. Not just me but a lot of people. And then, he made it better in his second title reign ... and had pretty good matches with whoever he faced. Even in his non-champion times, he was way interesting that Barett ever did, even with people like Santino or Morrison. 

If anything, by his two title reigns, he has showed that 1) he is one of the perfect guys in the main-event scene 2)He can make the main-event interesting despite who the opponent is .

The examples that I mentioned clearly shows how Sheamus was relevant even in his non-main event matches, including an entertaining feud with Morrison and Bryan. This can hardly be said about Barrett.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I have no problem with Sheamus competing for the world title. He's a solid worker, his moveset is good, he plays the dominant heel role well, so why not? Sheamus and Orton have decent chemistry in the ring from what i've seen from their matches before, i believe these two would put on a hell of fight the next time they have a match again if they could step it up.

Sheamus could benefit from a serious program with an established star like Orton. Sheamus perhaps won't win the world title in this feud, but he still can be looked as a credible main eventer, just book him as a more brutal and more sadistic monster heel, he should give Orton the fight of his life, make people think he can beat the hell out of guys like Orton, maybe along the way they can give Orton minor injury angle, or get his head busted open badly by Sheamus, or something like that, this would be good for Sheamus for a longer lasting impression, while at the same time also establishing Orton as a formidable, fighting champion.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/27/11large*



DarthSimian said:


> The only thing I remember was an interesting reign that got me hooked back to RAW and made me an instant fan of Sheamus. Not just me but *a lot of people*. And then, he made it better in his second title reign ... and had pretty good matches with whoever he faced. Even in his non-champion times, he was way interesting that Barett ever did, even with people like Santino or Morrison.
> 
> If anything, by his two title reigns, he has showed that 1) he is one of the perfect guys in the main-event scene 2)He can make the main-event interesting despite who the opponent is .
> 
> The examples that I mentioned clearly shows how Sheamus was relevant even in his non-main event matches, including an entertaining feud with Morrison and Bryan. This can hardly be said about Barrett.


Where is there any evidence of "a lot of people" getting back into wrestling due to Sheamus' first WWE title reign?
It's obvious to me you are a biased mark who will defend Sheamus till the cows come home.
Want evidence of Barrett being a maineventer look at Raw's ratings over summer last year, which is usually the time of year where the rating dip. Look at the Nexus merchandise sales, sure there were 6 other guys but Barrett was always the focus. Watch his promos and see how easily he controlled the crowds.
Sheamus' feuds with Morrison and Bryan were only interesting from and in ring perspective and those are two of the best in ring workers in the company. I don't remember any significant buildup or promos for either feuds because honestly Sheamus isn't capable of it


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh God. Not Orton vs. Sheamus again. The last feud they had fucking sucked.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Christian :lmao

Enjoy that Title reign marks, you're not getting another one!


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/27/11large*



It's True said:


> Where is there any evidence of "a lot of people" getting back into wrestling due to Sheamus' first WWE title reign?
> It's obvious to me you are a biased mark who will defend Sheamus till the cows come home.
> Want evidence of Barrett being a maineventer look at Raw's ratings over summer last year, which is usually the time of year where the rating dip. Look at the Nexus merchandise sales, sure there were 6 other guys but Barrett was always the focus. Watch his promos and see how easily he controlled the crowds.
> Sheamus' feuds with Morrison and Bryan were only interesting from and in ring perspective and those are two of the best in ring workers in the company. I don't remember any significant buildup or promos for either feuds because honestly Sheamus isn't capable of it


Nexus was the focus and Barrett was relevant only because of Nexus. People did no tune in to watch Barrett but nexus as a whole and where the storyline would lead. If Barrett had a merchandise himself, it would never have sold and it will never sell now. Besides, when Sheamus was champion, the ratings were quite higher than it did the rest of the year. 

Sheamus/Morrison feuds were interesting both from feuds and the promos that came with it. The whole Santino/Sheamus angle that led to Morrison was good and Sheamus was quite capable of handling that storyline along with Sheamus. The altercation between them was funny and believable. 

That is the reason why Sheamus still gets good heat, even though he has lost so many matches and is still relevant while Barrett is lost in the shuffle.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/27/11large*



DarthSimian said:


> Nexus was the focus and Barrett was relevant only because of Nexus. People did no tune in to watch Barrett but nexus as a whole and where the storyline would lead. If Barrett had a merchandise himself, it would never have sold and it will never sell now. Besides, when Sheamus was champion, the ratings were quite higher than it did the rest of the year.
> 
> Sheamus/Morrison feuds were interesting both from feuds and the promos that came with it. The whole Santino/Sheamus angle that led to Morrison was good and Sheamus was quite capable of handling that storyline along with Sheamus. The altercation between them was funny and believable.
> 
> That is the reason why Sheamus still gets good heat, even though he has lost so many matches and is still relevant while Barrett is lost in the shuffle.


Nexus was the focus of Raw and Barrett was the star of Nexus, you cannot deny that. Therefore their successes can be somewhat attributed to Barrett. 
Show me some of the interesting promos from the Morrison/Sheamus feud.
I'll admit the Sheamus-Santino feud was a little bit funny but that was due to Santino making fun of Sheamus' appearance.
Sheamus never has reached the level of heat that Barrett had when he was the focus of Raw


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/27/11large*



It's True said:


> Nexus was the focus of Raw and Barrett was the star of Nexus, you cannot deny that. Therefore their successes can be somewhat attributed to Barrett.
> Show me some of the interesting promos from the Morrison/Sheamus feud.
> I'll admit the Sheamus-Santino feud was a little bit funny but that was due to Santino making fun of Sheamus' appearance.
> Sheamus never has reached the level of heat that Barrett had when he was the focus of Raw


It doesn't matter who the start was or who wasn't. The fact remains that people tuned for Nexus and NOT Barrett. People tuned for that fresh storyline. Even if Nexus did not have Barrett, it would have been a success.

Sheamus has been consistently getting heat since last year. Every week. In live shows and house shows both. Barrett is back to zero reaction - which shows that the heat was for Nexus and not Barrett.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/27/11large*



DarthSimian said:


> It doesn't matter who the start was or who wasn't. The fact remains that people tuned for Nexus and NOT Barrett. People tuned for that fresh storyline. Even if Nexus did not have Barrett, it would have been a success.
> 
> Sheamus has been consistently getting heat since last year. Every week. In live shows and house shows both. Barrett is back to zero reaction - which shows that the heat was for Nexus and not Barrett.


It does matter who the star was because the focus is on them so yes I will credit Barrett for his brilliant work with Nexus and credit his to some extent for the ratings and merchandise success the group created.
Sheamus is only really over when he is shoved down the viewers throats, which does happen a lot, but the difference in crowd reaction is definitely noticeable.
If you remember back to when Barrett debuted on Smackdown he received great heat, the only thing holding him back now is the corre and shitty booking.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

And there we have it, as expected, Christian is pushed straight back down to midcard and nothing else will happen.

Pathetic, but not surprising.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/27/11large*



It's True said:


> It does matter who the star was because the focus is on them so yes I will credit Barrett for his brilliant work with Nexus and credit his to some extent for the ratings and merchandise success the group created.
> Sheamus is only really over when he is shoved down the viewers throats, which does happen a lot, but the difference in crowd reaction is definitely noticeable.
> If you remember back to when Barrett debuted on Smackdown he received great heat, the only thing holding him back now is the corre and shitty booking.


The only thing holding back Barrett is that he is not in a high-priority group. No point blaming the storyline when it is clear that Barrett cannot be relevant on his own. That was why he was probably put in another group but that clearly failed.

The Nexus storyline was success because fo the creative team and not necessarily the members in that group. Unlike Sheamus, who has managed to keep the heat despite not being anywhere near the main event for the last few months.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Also, who the frick wants to see Shaemus/Orton again? The series of matches they had were beyond boring.

Christian and Orton could have had a top, top fued. Obviously WWE dont care about that anymore.

Just seems a waste, as per usual.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/27/11large*



DarthSimian said:


> The only thing holding back Barrett is that he is not in a high-priority group. No point blaming the storyline when it is clear that Barrett cannot be relevant on his own. That was why he was probably put in another group but that clearly failed.
> 
> The Nexus storyline was success because fo the creative team and not necessarily the members in that group. Unlike Sheamus, who has managed to keep the heat despite not being anywhere near the main event for the last few months.


How is it clear that Barrett cannot be relevant on his own if he hasn't been given the opportunity to do so? Are you an idiot?
Is that the same Sheamus who went from debuting on Raw to WWE champion to wrestlemania feud with HHH to WWE champion to King of the Ring to US champion? Idiot. It is clear that the WWE want Sheamus to be a huge star, it might happen someday, but it would be a lot easier if the pushed the right guy aka Barrett.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus as #1 contender. Great news though I feel real sorry for Christian. Deserves to be in the title picture. But I do think he'll get a shot at the title again.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Sheamus back in the Main Event where he belongs. Get outta here Christian.


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Awesome. Cody deserves to be buried.


Damn I liked that masked gimmick at wrestlemania -.-


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I think they might be waiting till SummerSlam to do another Orton-Christian match.

SD will need a big match up for SummerSlam and nothing else would stand out except Orton-Christian.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

In b4 SD falls under the 1.5 rating mark, because of the Orton/Sheamus feud.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I think they might be waiting till SummerSlam to do another Orton-Christian match.
> 
> SD will need a big match up for SummerSlam and nothing else would stand out except Orton-Christian.


Just no. Christan fans need to stop sucking his dick. The overrated piece of shit



Lastier said:


> In b4 SD falls under the 1.5 rating mark, because of the Orton/Sheamus feud.


Yeah true, since Christan is a massive draw.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Also, who the frick wants to see Shaemus/Orton again? The series of matches they had were beyond boring.
> 
> Christian and Orton could have had a top, top fued. Obviously WWE dont care about that anymore.
> 
> Just seems a waste, as per usual.


There series of matches were some of the best Sheamus has had during his WWE run, not saying they were great but they were decent and watchable stop being so fucking criticial - the matches aint even aired yet.


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

I like Christian & as you people can see i'm a fan of Wade Barrett but all i gotta say is that Sheamus is a maineventer & should be in the main event , sadly Christian is out of the title picture but atleast Sheamus is in .


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Is everyone having a bad day or something? So much anger in this thread is depressing. I think everyone just needs to calm down for a second.

Sheamus is a good talent, and while his matches with Orton are kind of boring and will be void of any emotional story that doesn't bother me. It is an obvious filler, because Christian isn't done with Orton yet. I urge people to quote me on this because I am that confident. 

Christian held the title for 2 days less than a month ago. Every week since then he has been falling step after step lower, and its eating at him. Clearly the angle they are working on is Christian having the ultimate high but then being unable to hold onto it. It slipped his grasp, but he tried playing it cool and had his rematch. He pulled out all the stops and still couldn't get it done. His face and exit at the ending of OTL says it all. If that wasn't enough, his effort to get another title shot failed and he is now even further away from the title once again. Whether or not Christian will get involved in the match at CP is unknown, but it won't matter. Whether he will or won't, he is undoubtedly not done with Orton. I'm sure of it. All signs point towards a heel turn, as I have been expecting for some time now.

For now I think some peeps should just relax and think for a second and you can see this. Stop giving the rest of us Christian marks a bad name.


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't see why the argument is Barrett vs. Sheamus. Barrett's the IC champion and is only midcard right now. Sure he was part of a huge angle on RAW awhile back, but for whatever reason they decided to move him to Smackdown and his main event push kind of died. He'll get there again because he has talent, but it isn't going to happen right now.

I swear, it seems like anyone who isn't in the title picture doesn't seem to matter to the IWC. I like Barrett and I like Sheamus. I could care less if they're chasing the title, as long as they're doing SOMETHING. Not every person the IWC jerks off to has to go after the title.

I enjoyed RAW a lot in early 2004. Why? Randy Orton, Christian, Chris Jericho, John Cena, and a few others had interesting storylines/feuds going on. None of them were in the world title picture at the time despite being talented and over. Can't say I'd go bitch about how Chris Jericho should've been main eventing despite being uber talented. He was important to the show and was doing something every week and I was interested. That's what mattered.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

> Alicia Fox and Tamina defeated A.J. and Kaitlyn (w/Natalya).


AJ Lee on Smackdown  Make's it reason enough to watch this week


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> Sheamus back in the Main Event where he belongs. Get outta here Christian.


Who the fuk are you guys?


If Christian has his Peeps, then I guess you're one of Sheamus's Groupies.

EDIT : And if I were you, I wouldn't be going around telling people to suck anyone's dick, considering the wrestler that you're a squealing-like-a-girl fan of. Maybe you're the one who should get up off your knees.... :lmao


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Since Christian didn't turn heel, I was hoping for Mark Henry. Orton needs to feud with Henry, it's a fresh feud at least, we've seen Orton face everyone else except Rhodes already.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> Since Christian didn't turn heel, I was hoping for Mark Henry. Orton needs to feud with Henry, it's a fresh feud at least, we've seen Orton face everyone else except Rhodes already.


Did you see the results yet? 

It's going to be the Irish Mayonnaise-Man. Sorry. 




EDIT : BTW, the Booker/Cole segment, while repetitive since the altoid joke was already done, could still be good. Why?

'Cause it's BOOKER T, Sucka!

He might just start saying "Cole...Look at this...*RIGHT DERE!! RIGHT DERE!!*" :lmao


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> Just no. Christan fans need to stop sucking his dick. The overrated piece of shit


Christian fans can do what they like so grow up.

Anyway I ain't a massive fan but let's be honest, SD hasn't got a lot of options for big main events.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Everyone is complaining about Christian not getting a shot or Sheamus vs Orton part 3292 but what about Mark Henry? Guy deserves a medal for sticking around for so long without getting a proper shot at the gold (I mean a proper feud, not just a one off...and the WWECW piece of shit belt doesn't count). Give the guy a chance.

I don't really care for Sheamus vs Orton again. It hardly makes me want to watch this PPV next month. I would have preferred Henry vs Orton and Sheamus vs Christian.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> BTW, the Booker/Cole segment, while repetitive since the altoid joke was already done, could still be good. Why?
> 
> 'Cause it's BOOKER T, Sucka!
> 
> He might just start saying "Cole...Look at this...*RIGHT DERE!! RIGHT DERE!!*" :lmao


All we need now is a Booker T promo backstage with Todd Grisham calling Cole out and screaming: *WE COMING FOR YOU, N***A!!!!!*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

lol Christian got owned


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> derp...owned...derp



The amount of derp-ness astounds me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Honestly, wouldn't have mind seeing Henry/Orton... Sheamus/Orton, while they have good chemistry, I have absolutely no desire to see again. Of course Christian/Orton was what I wanted, but hopefully this goes somewhere...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Why did a jobber go over Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Why did a jobber go over Cody Rhodes?


Because Cody Rhodes should be a jobber himself in reality. Danielson is still one of the most over faces on the roster, they need him.

Also, Orton and Sheamus again. They might as well have given it to Christian, the way he's been carrying Orton to good matches has been outstanding and really has given Orton fans finally normal 1v1 matches to brag about him being the best in the world at what he RKO's.

Still, looking forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Screw Sheamus, Barrett, Christian - they are NO TALENT LOSERS!!

I WANTED MARK TO WIN!!! = RATINGZZZZ!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Right 3 things:


1 Barrett is amazing on the mic but right now he is not credible enough to face Randy Orton. Also he is currently in a feud with Big zeke over the Intercontinental which I hope he keeps for a long time and matches or beats Orton's length therefore rebuilding him in time for the road to wrestlemania and bringing back credibility to the title. He also had some really boring matches with Orton. Also to all the Barrett fans there is no way Orton is losing the title soon so surely it is better to keep Barrett away from him so he does not lose any momentum. Orton will beat Sheamus and then either beat Khali or Mark Henry before facing Christian at Summerslam.

2 Sheamus is a main eventer and tbh he is not doing anything atm. So he can feud with Orton for a month before entering money in the bank.

3 Christian vs Orton is probably being saved for Summerslam as what other big matches do they have? WWE will not want to ruin it like Cena vs Orton so will give them filler till then but keeping both in the title picture.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Why in the world is Natalya accompanying Kaitlyn and AJ to the ring?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton/Seamus then? I don't mind that. Hopefully they make Seamus look semi dominant this time around...........yeah right lol.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

It's True said:


> Well since you're a Sheamus mark I do expect you to be a little bit slow. What I was referring to was despite WWE pushing Sheamus as a maineventer, his talent doesn't warrant his spot, much like it was with Swagger and Ziggler (no matter how briefly he held it, he nevered deserved a WHC reign). Get it?


It is called a freaking opinion. Every one of your posts I have read in this thread have been about you telling people that Sheamus sucks.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

So no Alex Riley? Which show is he on, RAW or Smackdown?!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Hurayy sheamus vs orton two boring men with no charisma whatsoever...i'll pass watdching smackdown and the poor build up for this fued..


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mark Henry should have won.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

well it was fun while it lasted christian, at least he got his title reign

time to see how orton and sheamus will manage to make us sleep


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

So let me get this straight:
People prefer Orton/Sheamus and Orton/Barrett, which have aldready been done last year with shitty results than a rare face VS face feud which has aldready produced two good matches, and could easily produce a third.
You're calling Daniel Bryan a jobber who doesn't deserve more than he gets.
You are also saying Sheamus, who is one of the best talents in the company today, never deserved to be in the main event and sucks both in the ring and outside of it.
Half of you say you're happy because Christian at least ''GOT TO HOLD THE TITLE ONCE'' and the other half says he should never have even won it.
SOME HERE WOULD PREFER ORTON/HENRY TO ORTON/CHRISTIAN. 

Where the fuck is the bitchy, overly demanding IWC everyone talks about so much? All I see is a bunch of morons who are getting alarmingly used to the shit Vince is giving them.


----------



## possessed (Sep 1, 2010)

Richard™ said:


> Smackdown is in Washington... Bryan's hometown!!!


Smackdown was in Spokane, Wa. I was there. Bryan is from Aberdeen , Wa. Which is completely on the other side of the State.


----------



## possessed (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll add that right after the three-way that Sheamus won over Christian and Henry,Orton and Christian had a title match per Teddy Long, that I can only assume now was a dark match even though it appeared the cameras were rolling. Orton won by disqualification due to Sheamus running in and attacking him.

Oh, and Ted Dibiasi lost to some no name who's name escapes me completely in a dark match before the show. Nobody seemed to care.

Match of the night IMO was Kidd vs. Baretta in a match taped for Superstars in which Kidd won.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

possessed said:


> Kidd vs. Baretta


They need to put one of those matches on SD


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Seems like a solid show. I'll proably actually watch it. Interesting to see Christian out of the main event, but hopefully they still continue with the slow burn heel turn they seem to have started.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

For as much as I want to see Christian vs. Randy Orton III, I'm glad they didn't have Christian win. I would rather see the feud continue when Christian completely turns heel. Though, with that said, I was hoping Mark Henry would have won. I like Sheamus but I have no desire to see another Sheamus/Orton feud. They had two or three main event matches last year, and the only great match was at Hell In A Cell. Henry vs. Orton wouldn't be any better match wise, but at least it would be diverse. 

Edit: Smackdown really needs Chris Jericho to come back. They need main eventers and I don't see Bryan, Rhodes, Justin Gabriel main eventing anytime soon. They need to take the IC title off Barrett and put him in the main event. 

Also, I'm excited about the potential Bryan/Rhodes feud. It's about damn time Bryan has a real feud. Hopefully this leads to good things for the both of them.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Who cares about the main event?? The biggest question is: Why did Kaitlyn get pinned and not that little girl??


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The smarks on here just hate Sheamus because like Orton hes methodical and pure old school which nowadays in the smarks' opinions unless you can do 3,000 flips and spins and dives over the top rope you suck.Orton has tons better chemistry v Sheamus than Barrett by a mile.Wade is useless.Name any one good match hes had w/ anyone.

At least its not Henry or Khali.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

LMAO. Well that's it Christian marks, in the words of HBK's retirement promo song "The show is over, close the storybook, their will be no encore". Face the fact, he is done with the title, he will never be champion ever again, he only got the belt for Edge, stop making excuses as too how he can be put in the match etc etc, he lost.

Thanks God, now he can go back to veteran mid-carder, making younger stars look good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Who cares about the main event?? The biggest question is: Why did Kaitlyn get pinned and not that little girl??


Don't see why the person with the actual talent should be eating the pin.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Despite the hostility I’m enjoying this Barrett vs. Sheamus debate because it’s really a close call. Here’s my 2 cents: 

Ring skills – Sheamus > Barrett
Mic skills – Barrett 
Presence – tie
Physique – Sheamus
Agility – Sheamus 
Ability to draw heat – Barrett
Badass factor – Barrett (bareknuckle brawling past) 
Eloquence and command of the English language – Barrett
Sense of humor – Barrett 
Finishing maneuver – Sheamus 
Entrance music – they both suck 

The fact that Sheamus has already had 2 somewhat forgettable title runs tips the scale in Wade’s favor. Wade has the potential to be a villain of Darth Vader proportions once he gets his hands on the gold.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't believe some people were actually wishing Henry/Orton. I mean come on, the guy is decent on the mic but he's horrible in almost every aspect. Not even Taker can make him look good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian has had the personality of a cardboard box since coming back. Yes he puts on great matches and deserved a title reign but he's become so one dimensional that it's not even funny. Ginger snaps entertains me way more than Christian does right now.
I'd rather have a Christian/Sheamus feud, though.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> The smarks on here just hate Sheamus because like Orton hes methodical and pure old school which nowadays in the smarks' opinions unless you can do 3,000 flips and spins and dives over the top rope you suck.Orton has tons better chemistry v Sheamus than Barrett by a mile.Wade is useless.Name any one good match hes had w/ anyone.
> 
> At least its not Henry or Khali.


Orton isn't old school.

He's afraid to take bumps and can't do anything but 5 generic CAW moves or a rest hold.

Sheamus on the other hand is actually proper old school wrestling technique. Comparing the two is a disgrace and you should be disgusted with yourself. 

Barret is a great mic worker, by far leagues and miles ahead of Sheamus, therefore in the Entertainment business he will be pushed ahead of him.

These are the facts, I'm sorry if they offend you in any way.

For guys like Barret and Orton who can't go inring there exists guys like Christian to make them look good and carry them to excellent matches. It works in making them legit, as people here actually think Orton is a good ring worker now which I guess is a good thing.

Sheamus can easily hold his own in a match but his lousy booking lately has left him directionless.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Christian has had the personality of a cardboard box since coming back. Yes he puts on great matches and deserved a title reign but he's become so one dimensional that it's not even funny. Ginger snaps entertains me way more than Christian does right now.


I agree. He's been terribly boring ever since he returned and not a damn thing has changed. He needs to amp it up in terms of his character. A heel turn would and should make him way more interesting.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Gingermadman said:


> Orton isn't old school.
> 
> He's afraid to take bumps and can't do anything but 5 generic CAW moves or a rest hold.
> 
> ...


There not the facts, I wish people would stop making up ficticious rubbish to back up the fact they don't like a wrestler. I don't care about Orton that much but 5 generic CAW moves? Ortons moveset is much larger than that and is hardly generic aside from the basic wrestling moves he has a hole bunch of signature moves as well such as the rope hung DDT,the punt, the stomps, european uppercut, full nelson slam ect.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> I agree. He's been terribly boring ever since he returned and not a damn thing has changed. He needs to amp it up in terms of his character. A heel turn would and should make him way more interesting.


I totally agree there.

this is the Christian we want back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKtSCdNSzXw


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't believe people are saying Sheamus is a superior talent to Barrett. He's better in the ring, but so is Primo, doesn't mean Primo's above Barrett as a whole. The only star Barrett's looked shit in the ring with anyway was Orton, when he wrestled Cena they were good quality matches, and at HIAC they put on a superb one.

Barrett has more presence, mic skills, charisma and overness. He's the bigger talent and should be where Sheamus is.

As for those mocking 'Christian marks' get over it. The Christian marks are RIGHT in what they say. They're redoing Dolph-Kofi for the RAW midcard title, now they're redoing Orton-Sheamus for the Smackdown world title. No freshness. Christian-Sheamus for the title, or Orton-Henry would have been more intriguing.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SummerLove said:


> I agree. He's been terribly boring ever since he returned and not a damn thing has changed. He needs to amp it up in terms of his character. A heel turn would and should make him way more interesting.


Implying that Christian has a say in what goes in the script.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> Implying that Christian has a say in what goes in the script.


Where at any point in my post was it implied that I thought that?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Ass Buster said:


> Don't see why the person with the actual talent should be eating the pin.


I only watch the divas for their bodies, not fot their so called matches. That division suck, so atleast push the pretty ones.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> LMAO. Well that's it Christian marks, in the words of HBK's retirement promo song "The show is over, close the storybook, their will be no encore". Face the fact, he is done with the title, he will never be champion ever again, he only got the belt for Edge, stop making excuses as too how he can be put in the match etc etc, he lost.
> 
> Thanks God, now he can go back to veteran mid-carder, making younger stars look good.


You would rather see Sheamus/Orton matches than Christian/Orton ones?

You're a nutcase.

As for the rest of your 'post', its nothing most Christian fans havnt already being saying.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> You would rather see Sheamus/Orton matches than Christian/Orton ones?
> 
> You're a nutcase.
> 
> As for the rest of your 'post', its nothing most Christian fans havnt already being saying.


Damn, someone else has a different opinion than you, they must be a nutcase!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

1. Mark Henry is good in the ring and on the mic. Henry|Orton would've been more exciting than Sheamus|Orton.
2. Wade Barrett is better than Sheamus in every aspect but wrestling. He has the best presence bar Orton and Taker in the company.
3. Christian|Orton needs to be held off on for now. As long as we get a few more matches between them down the line, I'm happy.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Monster's Boss said:


> LMAO. Well that's it Christian marks, in the words of HBK's retirement promo song "The show is over, close the storybook, their will be no encore". Face the fact, he is done with the title, he will never be champion ever again, he only got the belt for Edge, stop making excuses as too how he can be put in the match etc etc, he lost.
> 
> Thanks God, now he can go back to veteran mid-carder, making younger stars look good.



Hopefully we never see your Girlfriend(Your Sig) in the WWE ever again either if you're going to act like an ass.

And if you think that Christian/Orton is done for good, then direct me to your buyer of the good sh*t you're smoking....


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

> Sin Cara won after the head-scissors takedown.


La Mistica? Because I know in one of the Over The Limit reports regarding Sin Cara/Chavo they said the botch finish was a head scisscors takedown even though it looked like La Mistica.

If so then it'll be interesting to see what it looks like!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kaitlyn and AJ.....Thickness and Petite....


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dammit this sucks...well you know what Orton isn't losing the title so whatever. 

We all got what we wanted which was Christian winning the title in the first place, it's over time to move on.

Depressing.

Anyways...WTF was Natalya doing accompanying the other divas to the match? Talk about wasting talent.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sheamus deserves to be in the main event he's a great competitor and plays a decent heel. I still reckon tho that Christian and or Henry will get in the match, making it a triple threat or fatal fourway.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Natalia with Kaitlyn helps Kaitlyn a lot. She can learn a lot from Natalia considering they have almost the same size and build.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yay, *Orton buries Christian again...*
> 
> What is this, fucking Groundhog's Day?


Christian loses marks rage.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

ppl need to calm down


Christian is No. 2 face on SD, he will inevitably win the title again so long as he remains a face. After all, didn't Orton win the WWE title whilst Cena was still on Raw? 
Sheamus isn't gonna stop Orton's reign and if by some slim chance he does, Christian is a face so he will still be in line.
 with this whole Sheamus/Henry/Christian/Henry thing, it is very possible that this becomes a fatal fourway, so everyones man gets in.
Barrett is most likely going to win MiTB and that's the next PPV after Capitol Punishment. 2 months and he'll be in the main event. He'll probably end Orton's reign or cash in on Christian after he just regained the title.
Anyone complaining that Barrett should be in Sheamus' spot need to remember that Sheamus is gonna job to Orton, yeah he'll be in a main event, but he will be eating RKO's until then


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

As long as Daniel Bryan is being booked in a real feud then I'm happy even if he's just being used to get over Cody Rhodes even more. If Cody was in his dashing gimmick this would be perfect feud! 

Sheamus and Orton again? That's BS theres no way WWE is making this go down.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess they're saving Christian/Orton for Summerslam.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I also like Rhodes/Bryan. Hopefully these two get a PPV match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If Orton/Christian had matches constantly people would whine, yet because a turn is being done slow people STILL arent frakking happy. Sweet zombie jesus what CAN keep you fans happy? If you hate everything you see them do watch paint drying


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Gingermadman,are you blind,retarded or both?You keep saying Orton is afriad to take bumps.Thats a hot one.Hes taken huge over the top rope bumps when people block is 2nd rope DDT many times the past year.Hes taken a bare back bump on thumbtacks.Hes been put thru tables by Lashley,HBK and Kofi to name a few.He bled like a stuck pig at New Years Revolution 2007.I bet the biggest bump you'ver taken in your life was when your mom dropped you on your head when you was 2.

I can go on and on.And about his moveset.Hes added an Olympic Slam and The Billy Goats Curse the past few months to his arsenal.How many new moves has Christian added this year? None.At least Orton has updated his arsenal of moves where Christian,Cena and Miz just do the same old crap.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> He bled like a stuck pig at New Years Revolution 2007.


That was kinda gross thought he was about to bleed to death before our eyes.:shocked:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

About time Sheamus got thrown back in the title scene.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, AJ's on Smackdown!










There's no point making a case that Christian isn't buried around here, so I won't bother. But I will say that I don't entirely mind this development.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

I was at the SmackDown tapings in Spokane last night.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, Christian is out of the title picture forever. It was good for the whole 2 days it lasted.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

It lasted more than two days.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Gingermadman,are you blind,retarded or both?You keep saying Orton is afriad to take bumps.Thats a hot one.Hes taken huge over the top rope bumps when people block is 2nd rope DDT many times the past year.Hes taken a bare back bump on thumbtacks.Hes been put thru tables by Lashley,HBK and Kofi to name a few.He bled like a stuck pig at New Years Revolution 2007.I bet the biggest bump you'ver taken in your life was when your mom dropped you on your head when you was 2.
> 
> I can go on and on.And about his moveset.Hes added an Olympic Slam and The Billy Goats Curse the past few months to his arsenal.How many new moves has Christian added this year? None.At least Orton has updated his arsenal of moves where Christian,Cena and Miz just do the same old crap.


Exactly! That's why I have respect for Orton. I want to see someone like the Miz take some major bumps but in this day of PG WWE it's almost impossible unless youre falling 10-15 feet from a ladder onto a table then that's the worst it can get but he hasn't even took that bump. The worst thing that has happened to Miz is that concussion at WM27. I want to see Miz thrown into some thumbtacks or something just to prove to me he really deserves it.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I understand the whole paying your dues concept, but saying you have to take big bumps to earn respect is just stupid. The Miz has worked harder than just about anybody to make it where he is today, so I totally disagree with that concept.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> Gingermadman,are you blind,retarded or both?You keep saying Orton is afriad to take bumps.Thats a hot one.Hes taken huge over the top rope bumps when people block is 2nd rope DDT many times the past year.Hes taken a bare back bump on thumbtacks.Hes been put thru tables by Lashley,HBK and Kofi to name a few.He bled like a stuck pig at New Years Revolution 2007.I bet the biggest bump you'ver taken in your life was when your mom dropped you on your head when you was 2.
> 
> I can go on and on.And about his moveset.Hes added an Olympic Slam and The Billy Goats Curse the past few months to his arsenal.How many new moves has Christian added this year? None.At least Orton has updated his arsenal of moves where Christian,Cena and Miz just do the same old crap.


fpalm you just keep biting into fanboy trolling bait... you could have just said the new moves for orton and leave his haters to twist in anger because you shut them up

instead you outright act like a child and go out of your way to insult other wrestlers even further, let alone insult the fans of these... fpalm granted... i'm not fond of cena and miz... but that doesn't excuse acting like a fanboy


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> You would rather see Sheamus/Orton matches than Christian/Orton ones?
> 
> You're a nutcase.
> 
> As for the rest of your 'post', its nothing most Christian fans havnt already being saying.


Where in my post does it say I would rather see Sheamus/Orton than Christian/Orton? I'm not gonna lie, Christian/Orton had great matches, but face the fact, he is not challenging for the title anytime soon.



glenwo2 said:


> Hopefully we never see your Girlfriend(Your Sig) in the WWE ever again either if you're going to act like an ass.
> 
> And if you think that Christian/Orton is done for good, then direct me to your buyer of the good sh*t you're smoking....


Are you mad?



Venge™;9759482 said:


> Damn, someone else has a different opinion than you, they must be a nutcase!


I sure must be a nutcase. I can respect admiration for one's favorite performer, but God Christian marks are out of their frickin' minds, the guy lost, people lose, get the fuck over it.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, let's see the whole thing in a positive light. 

The Orton/Sheamus title match doesn't necessarily need to happen at CP, since it wasn't mentioned anywhere in the spoilers. Christian was distracted due to him arguing with the referee, so for all we know when the actual episode airs, the whole focus could again be on Christian for not being able to get another world title shot, just like the time when he lost it to Randy Orton. It would also make sense in combination with the promo he had backstage, since it implies that he could somehow find a way to get into the title match.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I sure must be a nutcase. I can respect admiration for one's favorite performer, but God Christian marks are out of their frickin' minds, the guy lost, people lose, get the fuck over it.


Not all Christian marks are out of their minds.

I probably mark for Christian more than a lot of people here but I don't go boohoo when Christian loses a match. As much as I dislike Orton, I can't BAAAAWWWW about it like more than half the other Christian marks here.

Take it back. =(


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I sure must be a nutcase. I can respect admiration for one's favorite performer, but God Christian marks are out of their frickin' minds, the guy lost, people lose, get the fuck over it.


i'm a christian fan, i got over it during the OTL build up

please do us a favour and stop labeling us, we're not all nutcases


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

new_guy said:


> ppl need to calm down
> 
> 
> Christian is No. 2 face on SD, he will inevitably win the title again so long as he remains a face. After all, didn't Orton win the WWE title whilst Cena was still on Raw?
> ...


Get real. Christian is never, ever, going to win the title again. Never, ever. Whatever slim chance he said (0.1%) was that he turned heel at or before Over the Limit. Creative had the opportunity to do so and didn't. This shows that they don't give a damn about Christian. Christian winning it after Sheamus loses, whether he turns or not, is just illogical. If they wanted him to win it, he had a very good chance already. Wake up, Christian marks. He's had his blaze of glory, however brief. Many great wrestlers didn't get to hold the WHC. Vince has no confidence in Christian, and will never have confidence in him.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Roler42 said:


> i'm a christian fan, i got over it during the OTL build up
> 
> *please do us a favour and stop labeling us, we're not all nutcases*


No...


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

possessed said:


> I'll add that right after the three-way that Sheamus won over Christian and Henry,Orton and Christian had a title match per Teddy Long, that I can only assume now was a dark match even though it appeared the cameras were rolling. Orton won by disqualification due to Sheamus running in and attacking him.


How has no one else found this interesting? I know it was a dark match, but still.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, this is a depressing thread. Firstly, the good: Daniel Bryan/Cody Rhodes should be a very solid midcard feud. 

Secondly, people who are so certain that Christian/Orton is now over, no question, need to wait a little bit. SPOILER WARNING: There was a house show report indicating that Christian is teaming with Sheamus in the main event of Smackdown house shows in July against Orton and a filler face partner, indicating that he program is _far_ from over. Relax. Besides, what some are saying makes a lot of sense: Christian/Orton is probably the best (and damned near only) thing they can pull off for Summerslam that would make anyone interested. Nothing else would. 

I'm bored with the cry of victim from Christian marks. Relax. Take some deep breaths. Bitch your hearts out if it's August 1 and the main event of Summerslam is Randy Orton defending the WHC against Cody Rhodes or Mark Henry or whatever. The guy just won the world championship which like 0.5% of this board believed he would less than a month ago. If you waited that long to see Christian as a world champion, after WWE at least delivered on him winning the damned thing, even if it was only for 48 hours, you owe WWE until the end of the summer booking cycle. Smackdown is fucking light. They're recycling Sheamus/Orton from less than nine months ago for God's sakes. The options aren't exactly plentiful. Give them a little time. The storylines that feature patient pacing are usually the most rewarding. 

And I can't believe how this thing degenerated into a war over Sheamus/Barrett. Even taking the fact that Sheamus is dramatically better than Barrett in the ring, in general, out of the picture let's just run a simple formula: between Barrett/Orton and Sheamus/Orton, Sheamus/Orton had vastly superior matches last summer/fall. The Barrett/Orton matches are very possibly what ensured that Barrett would not jump straight into the main event level of WWE, they were that awful. The quality of wrestling may not be foremost among WWE's considerations, but it is still, even today, _a_ consideration, and when the matches are _that_ poor, somebody's going to take notice. Sheamus/Orton was very strong at Summerslam, their interactions at Night of Champions were great, their Hell in a Cell match is cruelly underrated. They have genuine chemistry, which is shocking for Orton since he never has chemistry with "new guys." No, it's not at the level of Christian/Orton but it's honestly a lot closer to that than it is close to the misery that were the Barrett/Orton encounters on PPV last autumn. 

I say all of this as a big Barrett supporter, who still thinks his angle with Cena was ridiculously rushed. They brilliantly set up a sprawling arc for the entire Nexus/Cena arc--Act I from early June until Summerslam, Act II from Summerslam to HIAC, Act III from HIAC to Survivor Series--but they blew it by making Act IV an absurdly one-sided rout of a four-week affair with no Act V. It's no wonder that he doesn't even have 1/100th of the heat he enjoyed then, they completely butchered his angle right at the height of its success in at least making Barrett a huge deal (first three weeks of November for those keeping score at home). 

Some of the hyperbole about the success of Nexus aside--the ratings were generally _lower_ than summer 2009, for instance, which was when most rightly considered the product nearly unwatchable on Raw; the merchandise sales were solid (well above, say, CM Punk merch numbers but not as consistent in the long run, nor as consistently high as say, Miz or Mysterio, much less Cena); Nexus never made a single dent in pay-per-view buyrates save for Survivor Series, which was the _only_ WWE PPV of 2010 that outdid its 2009 equivalent (not surprising since the build-up for Sur. Ser. '09 is one of the worst in WWE history, while they had Roddy fuckin' Piper putting Barrett over as Satan on earth six nights before the PPV in 2010); no singularly hyped Nexus segment drew in as many viewers as the ridiculously hyped "Miz Makes Miz-tory" segment to close the 3/21/11 Raw (which drew in 966,000 viewers); Nexus could not overcome the absences of Batista and Shawn Michaels as Raw's live gates decreased throughout last summer and fall before picking up against during The Road to Wrestlemania following the conclusion of Nexus; compared to say the rise of Batista in 2005, Nexus as an angle was only a moderately "big" angle when we come to terms with it in the financial realm--it was a big, huge, very entertaining angle for a lot of its run and the way WWE short-circuited it still stings, and has really damaged Barrett quite badly to this day. 


I just wanted to highlight one post from this thread because it nailed this whole markish argument to the wall. I swear, most smart marks have degenerated into the biggest marks. It's like almost all of us now just vicariously get off on "our guy" gunning for the big gold belt of whichever brand they're currently on, all else be damned. And, yes, I enjoy seeing guys I'm a fan of succeed, but it seems like we could all use a "first principles" reexamination of why we even enjoy this business at all. Your guy getting the belt being the most important thing is like viewing an actor you've always admired finally winning an Oscar or whatever, it's nice, it's great, but as with the actor or the musician or whoever, it's the artist who lured your attention to them, through whatever they had or brought to their profession. 



HeyNightmare said:


> I don't see why the argument is Barrett vs. Sheamus. Barrett's the IC champion and is only midcard right now. Sure he was part of a huge angle on RAW awhile back, but for whatever reason they decided to move him to Smackdown and his main event push kind of died. He'll get there again because he has talent, but it isn't going to happen right now.
> 
> I swear, it seems like anyone who isn't in the title picture doesn't seem to matter to the IWC. I like Barrett and I like Sheamus. I could care less if they're chasing the title, as long as they're doing SOMETHING. Not every person the IWC jerks off to has to go after the title.
> 
> I enjoyed RAW a lot in early 2004. Why? Randy Orton, Christian, Chris Jericho, John Cena, and a few others had interesting storylines/feuds going on. None of them were in the world title picture at the time despite being talented and over. Can't say I'd go bitch about how Chris Jericho should've been main eventing despite being uber talented. He was important to the show and was doing something every week and I was interested. That's what mattered.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

HeyNightmare said:


> How has no one else found this interesting? I know it was a dark match, but still.


I don't know, if it was mentioned in any of the spoilers posted here, but apparently Christian had the match won, but the referee was busy getting Orton out of the ring after he gave Henry an RKO, so there is indeed some controversy surrounding the outcome.

We will see how this plays out tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Randy Orton getting on the wrong plane home...damn you Christian


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian *WILL* win the title again im a firm believer in that. It's all built for him to win it back at Summerslam, I think they are going for the long term story here.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Christian *WILL* win the title again im a firm believer in that. It's all built for him to win it back at Summerslam, I think they are going for the long term story here.


They HAVE TO. People are not going to be interested in seeing Sheamus/Orton for the billionth time. And Henry/Orton? FORGET IT.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Christian *WILL* win the title again im a firm believer in that. It's all built for him to win it back at Summerslam, I think they are going for the long term story here.


Deluded.

Christian will be heel then, why would they let him beat Face Orton at the 2nd biggest show of the year?

Not happening, as far as Vince is concerned, Christian got his world title and thats that.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Yet you keep replying back to me and answering me back Roler42 so you're trolling just as much as I(supposedly) am.If people like you and gingermadman cant reply back to my posts w/ sensetive answers(like your last one to me)than youre the trolling ones,not me.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Deluded.
> 
> Christian will be heel then, why would they let him beat Face Orton at the 2nd biggest show of the year?
> 
> Not happening, as far as Vince is concerned, Christian got his world title and thats that.


Never say never, D.Y.F.J.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Deluded.
> 
> Christian will be heel then, why would they let him beat Face Orton at the 2nd biggest show of the year?
> 
> Not happening, as far as Vince is concerned, Christian got his world title and thats that.


And there I was thinking Urdnot Wrex had been banned...

Fact is, it's not entirely impossible this is building up to a Christian WHC title win at Summerslam. Even if the original plan was for Christian to get his 'title win' then that was all, the response the WWE has gotten from fans since Orton beat Christian for the title and the crowd reactions Christian has been getting may change his mind. I may be wrong but Orton's match with Christian at OTL is the first time I've heard any BOO'ing towards Orton in ages. 

We all act like the WWE is oblivious to the fact they lack serious star power on both brands, but I'm betting they don't.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Kun10 said:


> And there I was thinking Urdnot Wrex had been banned...
> 
> Fact is, it's not entirely impossible this is building up to a Christian WHC title win at Summerslam. Even if the original plan was for Christian to get his 'title win' then that was all, the response the WWE has gotten from fans since Orton beat Christian for the title and the crowd reactions Christian has been getting may change his mind. I may be wrong but Orton's match with Christian at OTL is the first time I've heard any BOO'ing towards Orton in ages.
> 
> We all act like the WWE is oblivious to the fact they lack serious star power on both brands, but I'm betting they don't.


Honestly, Pyro wasn't the only one who had sense about Orton. I'd be confident to say the majority haven't bought into the Orton push wagon except the kids in the crowd and a few younger posters.

Christian WON'T get the title again. Vince wants Orton as #1 face. He has obviously had some issue with Christian at some point as a man of his talent and very well liked backstage and by fans would of been treated better. Christians job right now is making Orton look good for once, and it's working. People are convinced Orton can go in the ring now and Christians done his job, all in all, a fairly decent decision.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> *Honestly, Pyro wasn't the only one who had sense about Orton. I'd be confident to say the majority haven't bought into the Orton push wagon except the kids in the crowd and a few younger posters.
> *
> 
> Christian WON'T get the title again. Vince wants Orton as #1 face. He has obviously had some issue with Christian at some point as a man of his talent and very well liked backstage and by fans would of been treated better. Christians job right now is making Orton look good for once, and it's working. People are convinced Orton can go in the ring now and Christians done his job, all in all, a fairly decent decision.


Which is why the whole audience(Men, women and children) are all cheering, right?


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> Honestly, Pyro wasn't the only one who had sense about Orton. I'd be confident to say the majority haven't bought into the Orton push wagon except the kids in the crowd and a few younger posters.
> 
> Christian WON'T get the title again. Vince wants Orton as #1 face. He has obviously had some issue with Christian at some point as a man of his talent and very well liked backstage and by fans would of been treated better. Christians job right now is making Orton look good for once, and it's working. People are convinced Orton can go in the ring now and Christians done his job, all in all, a fairly decent decision.


I'm neither and I'm a fan of Orton. He definitely isn't as comfortable as he should be as a face and there is room for improvement, but still.. Most of you going on about 'bandwagons' and such probably loved Orton when he was a heel getting his ass kicked by Cena all the time.

The only thing this Orton-Christian feud has accomplished is more threads about how awesome Christian is because he carried Orton.

Just because Orton is the number one face doesn't mean Christian can't win the title.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sick of Orton at this point
I don't care about Smackdown that much and aside from Sin Cara and Danielson I really don't see how I can bare it anymore.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Daniel Bryan beat Cody Rhodes? That's surprising.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys' definition of 'carrying' someone is soooo off base it's ridiculous.Christian hasnt carried Orton at any moment in their matches and vice versa.Its been all even.Was Christian carrying Orton when Orton caught him at the precise moment on the powerslam at OTL on Christian's first spear try? No. It was perfect timing by Orton.

Was Orton sell job and subsequent kickout at the very last millisecond of Christian's spear Christian carrying him?No. Was Orton's pin point timing on the mid air RKO in the match where Orton won the title all Christian? No. I can go on and on but I think you might get it by now but I doubt it because of your blind hatred for Orton.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Kun10 said:


> I'm neither and I'm a fan of Orton. He definitely isn't as comfortable as he should be as a face and there is room for improvement, but still.. Most of you going on about 'bandwagons' and such probably loved Orton when he was a heel getting his ass kicked by Cena all the time.
> 
> The only thing this Orton-Christian feud has accomplished is more threads about how awesome Christian is because he carried Orton.
> 
> *Just because Orton is the number one face doesn't mean Christian can't win the title*.


Exactly, I don't get why ppl think he will never win it again unless he turns heel. He shouldn't turn heel otherwise the next year of smackdown will be Orton vs. heel for the WHC all the time.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Just watched Smackdown and the World Title match is set for *Next week*. Sheamus and Henry were on a roll with their mic work, and I hate to say this but Christian on the mic was kinda atrocious in the opening segment.

In the Triple Threat match, Christian had the match won after a spear on Sheamus but the ref was busy getting an interfering Orton out of the ring. SD came to a close with Sheamus and Orton staring down and the camera also cut to include Christian arguing with the ref post-match.

So I guess the possibility of a Fatal Fourway at CP is still in order with the shaky ending of the Triple Threat.

Also, Cody's loss was necessary. The story or at least the conclusion of the match was that Cody doesn't want further damage to his face so before DB can even completely lock-in the LaBell Lock, Cody tapped. Good match.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> In the Triple Threat match, Christian had the match won after a spear on Sheamus


wait...what?


A Spear? What about the KillSwitch? 


I mean...if they're going to change Christian's finisher to The Spear....wow.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> wait...what?
> 
> 
> A Spear? What about the KillSwitch?
> ...


He hit the killswitch on Sheamus earlier in the match and again, had the match won until Mark Henry pulled him out.


----------



## National Resin (May 11, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Just watched Smackdown and the World Title match is set for *Next week*. Sheamus and Henry were on a roll with their mic work, and I hate to say this but Christian on the mic was kinda atrocious in the opening segment.
> 
> In the Triple Threat match, *Christian had the match won after a spear on Sheamus but the ref was busy getting an interfering Orton out of the ring. SD came to a close with Sheamus and Orton staring down and the camera also cut to include Christian arguing with the ref post-match.*
> 
> ...


This.

I just watched Smackdown a while ago and I think this'll come into play in the world title match next week. Christian supposedly had the match won when Randy Orton RKO'd Mark Henry and the ref got busy getting Orton out of the ring, thus allowing Sheamus to recuperate from the Spear. Sheamus kicked out and the ref explained that he couldn't count early because Randy Orton was inside the ring.

Thus, I think Christian interferes next week, saying he got screwed by Orton and all that.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

as long as i've been on this site there have been a few people that have always hated orton, me, pyro, jordanpippen, and a couple others.

now that he's been a superman face, people have finally come around and realized how little charisma he has and all that shit that people were saying beforehand. its obvious vince has a hard on for him, and if it were up to him, orton would be top face and not john cena. its hard to get excited for smackdown knowing its gonna be him rkoing everyone "out of nowhere" every episode. sickening.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Show starts with Christian cutting the faciest face promo ever.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ And a crappy one at that.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah one of his poorest promos in a long while.

He needs to go back to cocky ass CLB Christian.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

So I'm guessing many here want a HEEL Christian..NOW.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

The title match is taking place next week on SD. PPV will likely be triple threat.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> The title match is taking place next week on SD. PPV will likely be triple threat.


which will likely have Orton pin Sheamus so Christian gets the screwjob again without being pinned. It's all building up. Orton vs Christian could become one of the best feuds in the last few years.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yay, Orton buries Christian again...
> 
> What is this, fucking Groundhog's Day?


Orton did nothing to Christian. Stop being a fucking twat.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Awesome. Cody deserves to be buried.


I've seen your comments. Really being an immature prick that day weren't you? Your mother take away your favourite toy?


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I've seen your comments. Really being an immature prick that day weren't you? Your mother take away your favourite toy?




Honestly man, the best thing to do is ignore him. Gingermadman is another one to avoid. It's just opinion with them, nothing more, you'll never win an argument or convince them because frankly most of this is subjective and anything that isn't is simply ignored by them. It's a tad frustrating, I know, but there's no use in debating them.


----------



## The$ecretWeapon (Mar 27, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> They HAVE TO. People are not going to be interested in seeing Sheamus/Orton for the billionth time. And Henry/Orton? FORGET IT.


Sheamus > Christian, so I don't know why they wouldn't be interested.

And always good to see Katie Thick make an apperance, worth watching simply because of that.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Jinder Mahal has a weird entrance theme.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

matt striker looks like he's dressed to go to church


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

To answer the mind-fucked stupidities of some people in this thread:

1. Christian didn't lose cleanly and is clearly still in the title picture
2. Cody Rhodes only lost because he cares about his face and quickly tapped out, this match and after-match put over both Cody and Bryan, and for saying ''Cody deserved to be buried'' You are a fucking asshole who must find someone like Ezekiel Jackson entertaining on the mic.
3. To the guy a few posts above who said ''Sheamus > Christian'' is that why all of Sheamus's matches and feuds with Orton were borefests while Christian vs Orton, the most predictable match at OTL stole the show.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The spoilers are pretty inaccurate. Sheamus didn't imply mark henry won a championship, he said he accomplished what henry and christian strived for their entire careers.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Jinder Mahal has a weird entrance theme.


It sounds weird but a bit quirky. Although Mahal looks quite menacing.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

So happy Bryan went over Cody but they kept Cody over with the post match attack, good work all round there.

Think they botched La Mistica again considering it ended in pinfall, Chavo couldn't hold his weight (all, what, 5 stone of it?) and stumbled backwards too close to the ropes?


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

new_guy said:


> ppl need to calm down
> 
> 
> Barrett is most likely going to win MiTB and that's the next PPV after Capitol Punishment. 2 months and he'll be in the main event. He'll probably end Orton's reign *or cash in on Christian after he just regained the title*.
> Anyone complaining that Barrett should be in Sheamus' spot need to remember that Sheamus is gonna job to Orton, yeah he'll be in a main event, but he will be eating RKO's until then


That would be _hilarious_. I'd want that to happen very much, with Barrett becoming something akin to a super villain during his long reign.


----------



## bearbrick (Feb 22, 2010)

DallasClark said:


> Think they botched La Mistica again considering it ended in pinfall, Chavo couldn't hold his weight (all, what, 5 stone of it?) and stumbled backwards too close to the ropes?


That's what I thought as well... La Mistica suppose to make opponent tap out, glad Cara made a quick pin to cover it up, Chavo and Cara just don't have as much as chemistry then we thought...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

where the hell was ted :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's pretty obvious that the Christian/Orton angle is not done yet, after watching the show

So can you whinny Christian's fans stop crying already

If you actually paid attention, you would realize that this is one of the better story lines the WWE has done lately


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> where the hell was ted :lmao


Got lost to the arena while wearing a bag i assume


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

He probably shouldve used the one glenwo2 uses that has his 20 year old joke book he uses for his posts in it.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> where the hell was ted :lmao


Jobbin' to Johnny Curtis in the dark match. Anyways, I hope this Bryan/Cody angle goes somewhere, which I think it will since there's no face mid-carders on smackdown for Rhodes to feud with. Cody would most likely be the one to go over, but I just wanna see DB get some sort of program... When was the last time he had a feud, Miz?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

_Ugh. Another weak show. I can see Christian slowly sinking back down to mid-card. What a shame too. He could have been somebody. Oh well. This show is going straight down the toilet bowl._


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> _Ugh. Another weak show. I can see Christian slowly sinking back down to mid-card. What a shame too. He could have been somebody. Oh well. This show is going straight down the toilet bowl._


Did you actually see the show because if you did then you'd realize that Christian is NOT sinking down to mid-card.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

lol at having Cody tap out


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

There is no doubts in my mind that Christian will win the SD MITB and cash in on Orton.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like to think that Booker T is Vince's favourite commentator, and also what he imagines all black people sound like.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Love the paper bag gimmick


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That corner flip/springboard kick spot was beautiful.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> There is no doubts in my mind that Christian will win the SD MITB and cash in on Orton.


**epic facepalm if that happens** 

If Christian is not in Smackdown' MITB then honesty I would not know who would win it and would be quite interesting to watch. If Christian is in it then it could be very predictable and stale to watch.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Apparently Cody Rhodes KNOWS that there's a God :hmm:

Would like to see him prove it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> glenwo2 is my hero which is why I obsess over him in every thread.



Damn. Looks like I got a stalker.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I like to think that Booker T is Vince's favourite commentator, and also what he imagines all black people sound like.


Did you hear what Booker said during the Sin Cara/Chavo Match?

And the Exchange between him and Cole? 

Pure Comedy Gold there.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see Christian isn't doomed...yet.

They will do the fatal 4 way at the PPV, Orton will retain by pinning one of the heels (maybe Christian pins the other heel at the same time and there is a double pin so they can continue the Christian still thinks he he can beat Orton and be champ deal) and then we get Christian/Orton at the next PPV with Christian cheating to win the WHC. He can drop the belt back to Orton after a PPV or 2 then Orton moves on to a Sheamus program.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

It's funny...Orton didn't have to EARN his #1 contender status against Christian, Teddy just let the "fans decide." This time the fans decided they want Christian to challenge Randy and what does Teddy do...book a match to decide the #1 contender. How is that fair? Bullshit! Bullshit I tell you!!

Yeah yeah I know it's fake and scripted, just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> It's funny...Orton didn't have to EARN his #1 contender status against Christian, Teddy just let the "fans decide." This time the fans decided they want Christian to challenge Randy and what does Teddy do...book a match to decide the #1 contender. How is that fair? Bullshit! Bullshit I tell you!!
> 
> Yeah yeah I know it's fake and scripted, just had to get that off my chest.


Well...actually the fans DID, in a way, vote for Christian to get one "last" shot.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Slow-motion replay of Big Show's Chewbacca impression. Sometimes Raw Recalls are worth it.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Right back at ya glenw02.Someone has to like ya since nobody else does.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Right back at ya glenw02.Someone has to like ya since nobody else does.


I am honored to have you as one of my Peeps. :flip


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Couple of things noticed in the episode:

Sin Cara has a modified entrance
Sheamus's titantron has been modified
Debut of Jinder Titantron


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Couple of things noticed in the episode:
> 
> Sin Cara has a modified entrance
> Sheamus's titantron has been modified
> Debut of Jinder Titantron


Does Jinder have the same theme as Muhammad Hassan or is it my imagination? 


Oh and Booker T taught Sin Cara everything he knows, apparently. :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Canadian. Kickball. Champion.*

Awesome.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Slow-motion replay of Big Show's Chewbacca impression. Sometimes Raw Recalls are worth it.


Kane acting like Show was gunned down in a hail of bullets when he was just gently bumped by a car is frigging hilarious


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Kane acting like Show was gunned down in a hail of bullets when he was just gently bumped by a car is frigging hilarious


*SHOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

All this Brown on Brown violence never solves anything!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> *SHOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!*


He went to the Calculon school of hammy acting


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> *Canadian. Kickball. Champion.*
> 
> Awesome.


PURE EPIC-ness.



Traces of HEEL Christian there. 


Want to go back to something like this :


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So are we really about to get another commentator feud?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can we all agree AJ Lee is what made this show that much better?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, I heard that song and thought it was the Undertaker/HBK promo that was so damn good. No idea why I thought they'd play it now, but I was actually excited.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can we all agree AJ Lee is what made this show that much better?


I definitely can. That match was actually pretty good as well.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm completely disinterested in AJ. That Mark Henry interview, on the other hand, was brilliance.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*OOOHHHHHH YEEEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!!*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Strange, I'm still having a hard time solidifying in my mind that he really is dead. Doesn't seem real.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

dynamite452 said:


> It's funny...Orton didn't have to EARN his #1 contender status against Christian, Teddy just let the "fans decide." This time the fans decided they want Christian to challenge Randy and what does Teddy do...book a match to decide the #1 contender. How is that fair? Bullshit! Bullshit I tell you!!
> 
> Yeah yeah I know it's fake and scripted, just had to get that off my chest.


That's the point though, to add to Christian's frustrations. He'll snap eventually, that's how they usually book these angles anyway.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People have zero patience for the heel turn to happen:no: they have to build this up to make it more shocking that he snaps i mean god can people WAIT for the angle to play out before shitting on it


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> People have zero patience for the heel turn to happen:no: they have to build this up to make it more shocking that he snaps i mean god can people WAIT for the angle to play out before shitting on it


It's because people like it when Christian is the HEEL. I guess we're sick and tired of the same ol' same ol'


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

My question is if/when they make Christian a heel, who will be the #2 face? Ezekiel ain't ready to be a #2 face and it doesn't seem like they're pushing Daniel Bryan there. Plus it seems like Sin Cara is months away from that spot. I don't see the logic in making Christian heel. Unless the WWE wants Orton to run through this crop of heels and bury them all till Wrestlemania like we'll see with Cena on Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I had no idea the contender match was scheduled for next week. I thought it was for Capital Punishment.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wait. Wait a goddamn minute. People actually WATCHED what happened and think Christian is buried and headed for the midcard?

I'm speechless.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

good spear

late every1


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I had no idea the contender match was scheduled for next week. I thought it was for Capital Punishment.


Cue wacky run ins from everyone to make it a cage match at CP


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought the show was decent at best. Great debut by AJ and Kaitlyn huh? And thats the best they can use Nattie? Christian's backstage promo was so lame.Cole was spot on when he buried it.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

mark henry's so much better on the mic as a heel than a face


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> I thought the show was decent at best. Great debut by AJ and Kaitlyn huh? And thats the best they can use Nattie? Christian's backstage promo was so lame.Cole was spot on when he buried it.


Quite honestly, I thought his backstage promo was better than his In-ring one.

But I guess different strokes for different folks, huh?


Regardless.....

I wonder if Booker T taught Alicia Fox how to do the Scissors Kick?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

So, I guess Cole is a complete face now huh? Or a betweener, at least it seems he won't be clogging airtime anymore, one can hope.

on to the show, it wasn't as good as the last batch but Rhodes was great as usual and the main event was a treat too.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> Wait. Wait a goddamn minute. People actually WATCHED what happened and think Christian is buried and headed for the midcard?
> 
> I'm speechless.


People don't care about the storyline, they just want Christian to hold the belt right now.
In their minds if Christian isn't either holding the title or fighting for the title, his future isn't bright.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Wait. Wait a goddamn minute. People actually WATCHED what happened and think Christian is buried and headed for the midcard?
> 
> I'm speechless.


Hehe yeah, that's too funny.

I also like Christian, and what WWE is doing with him now is actually good. Because this storyline OBVIOUSLY turns towards his heel turn and thus he'll get more WHC matches with Orton.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> So, I guess Cole is a complete face now huh? Or a betweener, at least it seems he won't be clogging airtime anymore, one can hope.


No, he was still very heel-like all night. He just attacks the commentators less.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah Cole was bashing both Daniel Bryan and Christian and yet was praising the divas. So it is safe to call him a tweener now.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

bme said:


> People don't care about the storyline, they just want Christian to hold the belt right now.
> In their minds if Christian isn't either holding the title or fighting for the title, his future isn't bright.


The People have a better mind and know that Christian shouldn't have had a fail 5 day reign in the first place, so he should be holding the belt right now. Any storyline that involves a reign being ruined is a fail, WWE has had this storyline for Bryan/Sheamus and Barrett/Kofi, and IMO it ruins the whole feud.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> I thought the show was decent at best. Great debut by AJ and Kaitlyn huh? And thats the best they can use Nattie? Christian's backstage promo was so lame.Cole was spot on when he buried it.


at least they have Natalya on the show, i honestly don't get what you're complaining about there, she's not a monster that doesn't like to help others. Christian's backstage promo was the best backstage promo i've seen in years. Cole has been burying Christian and Daniel Bryan for way to long, he shouldn't be commentating, and he definitely wasn't spot on for burying the promo.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

animus said:


> My question is if/when they make Christian a heel, who will be the #2 face? Ezekiel ain't ready to be a #2 face and it doesn't seem like they're pushing Daniel Bryan there. Plus it seems like Sin Cara is months away from that spot. I don't see the logic in making Christian heel. Unless the WWE wants Orton to run through this crop of heels and bury them all till Wrestlemania like we'll see with Cena on Raw.


Probably Kane.

Big Zeke, Daniel Bryan, Sin Cara, and Alex Riley are right there too (especially after Riley's ass-kicking of The Miz).

I wouldn't be shocked to see DiBiase turn face either.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Gotta love Booker T. Daniel Bryan locks in the LaBelle Lock on Cody, who immediately taps......*"WHAT THE HEEEEELL?!"*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Jethro said:


> Gotta love Booker T. Daniel Bryan locks in the LaBelle Lock on Cody, who immediately taps......*"WHAT THE HEEEEELL?!"*


I know that had me going "WTF, ARE YOU SERIOUS?!", glad that Rhodes whooped his ass after the match though.
I'm not a Bryan fan but I could become one if WWE give him a character and a push.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Christian had the worst promo I heard in my life. Kickball? Puberty? Is he serious?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not going to lie... I dug Smackdown (as usual).

Smackdown 5/27 Review


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

good smackdown


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Azuran said:


> Christian had the worst promo I heard in my life. Kickball? Puberty? Is he serious?


Ranks up there with Orton gushing about his shiny bus :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Azuran said:


> Christian had the worst promo I heard in my life. Kickball? Puberty? Is he serious?


I can understand you not knowing what those two things are, because you always pussied out of gym class and you haven't hit puberty yet.




Just kidding. It was pretty bad.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't stop laughing at Booker T's reaction to Alicia doing his finisher.


> Booker T: yeah definetly i tau....
> 
> (Alicia does the scissors kick)
> 
> Booker T: WHAT THE﻿ HELL!!!!


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WC said:


> I can't stop laughing at Booker T's reaction to Alicia doing his finisher.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Booker generally comes out with some great lines


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Azuran said:


> Christian had the worst promo I heard in my life. Kickball? Puberty? Is he serious?


It's called "Comedy". 


It was supposed to be funny, I guess. 


Seems some have missed the punchline entirely.




Simply Flawless said:


> Booker generally comes out with some great lines


I liked it when he was commenting on Sin Cara's match that he taught him all those aerial moves(and Cole blew a gasket as a result) :lmao


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

lol at booker


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

SD! wouldn't be nearly as good without Book, fact.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Seems to be an alright show, happy that Kane got over Khali and the Bryan/Rhodes match looks to be a good one.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

khali-mahal thing needs to build quickly


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I was able to catch Smackdown last night and wanted to jot down my thoughts.

Match of the Night goes to Cody Rhodes/Daniel Bryan. These two complemented each other very well and it was a back and forth match. Glad Bryan got the win and it looks like these two are going to feud too.

Finally, the joke that is Great Khali is going back to being a heel. Him teaming up with Jinder Mahal should be much better than seeing Khali and Singh do the Khali Kiss Cam. Now I can take Khali seriously but I don't ever want to see him be Champ again though.

The Divas tag match was missing something. Oh yeah, LayCool is no longer around now. I miss Layla and her ass already. Who is that AJ chick though? She's pretty thin but looks pretty cute.

Smackdown's main eventers right now are Orton, Christian, Sheamus and Mark Henry. No offense but that is kinda lacking. I hope Michael Hayes writing can help elevate someone else up the roster by the end of the year. Or, Chris Jericho can come and save Smackdown's main event problems.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

I am not what I consider part of the IWC (Until now I guess as this is my first post on any wrestling forum). I do read Smackdown spoilers as well. Christian getting buried has made me resolve to stop watching the program entirely until I hear about an actual new feud. The problem is not that Barrett/Christian should be there instead of Sheamus, it's that they should be there instead of Orton. Orton and Cena are so effing boring beyond belief because a.) Their gimmicks/angles/personalities never change over spans of YEARS b.) They have already feuded with everyone and thus nearly everyone on the roster is a retread feud. c.) One of those two is always, ALWAYS in the title picture and it's beyond tedious at this point d.) They never seem to put anyone over clean, even monster heels and other faces.

I have read on the internet that over the years Vince has allegedly been frustrated as the inability to create stars like he used to. As far as I can see he's only tried to do it with two as he and the creative team absolutely refuse to put anyone on the same booking tier (that wasn't on that tier prior to them aka Undertaker etc...) even temporarily.


----------

